# TWISTED FANTASY B.C.



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

NEW YORK

@ TOWN

CONNECTICUT


----------



## terrible (Jan 31, 2005)

you know, this sucks.


----------



## terrible (Jan 31, 2005)

ttt 4 1ofaknd


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

O.........M...G!!!! FUCKING BAN HIM ALREADY!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Feb 13 2005, 02:29 AM
> *O.........M...G!!!! FUCKING BAN HIM ALREADY!
> [snapback]2716529[/snapback]​*



Yep he's doing the same thing that got Hopper Ali banned. Damn dude and I didn't think you were the kind of person to do stupid crap like that


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

oh man, you and terrible need to just leave this place. you aren't even contributing anything useful to the site......


----------



## greg509 (Oct 29, 2004)

this is really starting to piss me off


----------



## terrible (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Feb 12 2005, 04:39 PM
> *oh man, you and terrible need to just leave this place. you aren't even contributing anything useful to the site......
> [snapback]2716595[/snapback]​*


fuck off newbie motherfucker


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by terrible_@Feb 12 2005, 07:19 PM
> *fuck off newbie motherfucker
> [snapback]2716809[/snapback]​*


dude, get a life with that newbie bullshit. you talkin shit about 2low but you just as bad. you not contributing anything but making things worse.........


----------



## terrible (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Feb 12 2005, 05:28 PM
> *dude, get a life with that newbie bullshit. you talkin shit about 2low but you just as bad. you not contributing anything but making things worse.........
> [snapback]2716850[/snapback]​*


newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie newbie 



i aint sayin that i'm trying to contribute either...DUMBASS


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

...


----------



## terrible (Jan 31, 2005)

now theres a waste of space if i ever saw one


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by terrible_@Feb 12 2005, 07:33 PM
> *now theres a waste of space if i ever saw one
> [snapback]2716871[/snapback]​*


you're a fucking waste of space asshole!!!


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by terrible_@Feb 12 2005, 06:33 PM
> *now theres a waste of space if i ever saw one
> [snapback]2716871[/snapback]​*


So, as long as it's in a topic brought back up for no reason at all then who gives a fuck. Your the dumb fuck who brought it back up so dont complain about wasting space


----------



## terrible (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Feb 12 2005, 05:35 PM
> *you're a fucking waste of space asshole!!!
> [snapback]2716878[/snapback]​*


WOW! I'M A SPACE ASSHOLE!! DO I GET A SPACE ASSHOLE SUIT TOO?!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

All I can say to 2low4show is that any respect I once had for you is now gone. There are only a handful of the hundreds of people on this site that I actually have respect for you and you were one of them but after seeing the stupid spamming you did up in here today and all the pissing and moaning I've seen from you lately you iz now dropped off my list :thumbsdown:

Dude I dont know why you let all this hate get to you or if you initiate it or what but that is no way for a bike club president to act and you have put yourself and your club to shame. 

So to any current members of Twisted Fantasy I feel for you guys and if you ever want to hook up with a GOOD bike club with a GOOD President that doesn't act this way then give me or WickedDragon68 a holla


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by terrible_@Feb 13 2005, 04:05 AM
> *WOW!  I'M A SPACE ASSHOLE!! DO I GET A SPACE ASSHOLE SUIT TOO?!
> [snapback]2716968[/snapback]​*


Damn it Hopper you're always good for a laugh if nothing else :roflmao:


----------



## terrible (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 12 2005, 06:06 PM
> *All I can say to 2low4show is that any respect I once had for you is now gone.  There are only a handful of the hundreds of people on this site that I actually have respect for you and you were one of them but after seeing the stupid spamming you did up in here today and all the pissing and moaning I've seen from you lately you iz now dropped off my list :thumbsdown:
> 
> Dude I dont know why you let all this hate get to you or if you initiate it or what but that is no way for a bike club president to act and you have put yourself and your club to shame.
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

how many members are in the club still? just wondering


----------



## terrible (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 12 2005, 06:07 PM
> *Damn it Hopper you're always good for a laugh if nothing else :roflmao:
> [snapback]2716974[/snapback]​*


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 12 2005, 07:06 PM
> *All I can say to is that any respect I once had for you is now gone.  There are only a handful of the hundreds of people on this site that I actually have respect for you and you were one of them but after seeing the stupid spamming you did up in here today and all the pissing and moaning I've seen from you lately you iz now dropped off my list :thumbsdown:
> 
> Dude I dont know why you let all this hate get to you or if you initiate it or what but that is no way for a bike club president to act and you have put yourself and your club to shame.
> ...


 :uh: hater


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## estilo car club (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Feb 12 2005, 07:43 PM
> *So, as long as it's in a topic brought back up for no reason at all then who gives a fuck. Your the dumb fuck who brought it back up so dont complain about wasting space
> [snapback]2716902[/snapback]​*


now who in the f*** started this topic again (2 low 4 show)
i dont think theres a mode here 
help please this c*** is getting old


----------



## terrible (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by estilo car club_@Feb 12 2005, 08:03 PM
> *now who in the f*** started this topic again (2 low 4 show)
> i dont think theres a mode here
> help please this c*** is getting old
> [snapback]2717483[/snapback]​*


you can say FUCK and CUNT you know


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2low4show_@Feb 13 2005, 05:36 AM
> *:uh:  hater
> [snapback]2717390[/snapback]​*


Yep my point exactly. Dude all I can say is you need to grow up, take things seriousely, concentrate on your bike and your club and stop all the crap on here.

I mean people ignore or hate on you and you go and spam the hell out of the forum ruining the REAL topics that were going on in here.

Because of your actions Twisted Fantasy BC will have a hard time finding respect from anyone now unless they are not on LIL to see you in action. :uh:


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by estilo car club_@Feb 12 2005, 08:03 PM
> *now who in the f*** started this topic again (2 low 4 show)
> i dont think theres a mode here
> help please this c*** is getting old
> [snapback]2717483[/snapback]​*


i'm about to ban his ass for stupid shit and fuckin up peoples topics!!!!! if u wanna do that shit take it to off topic


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2low4show_@Jan 25 2005, 09:35 AM
> *NEW YORK
> 
> @ TOWN
> ...


Ur gettin old i'm about to ban ur stupid ass ****** 
:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

i think he changed his name on here we think its Brookyn King but not sure


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

that is the only thing bad about banning someone they will come back with a new name :uh:


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Feb 13 2005, 08:45 PM
> *that is the only thing bad about banning someone they will come back with a new name  :uh:
> [snapback]2721295[/snapback]​*



Doesn't matter i can match user's IP's and ban every single name comin from that IP   SO FUCK HIM :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Feb 13 2005, 08:51 PM
> *thanks homie  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2721333[/snapback]​*


Yes Brooklyn King is him so i'll get him in no time 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

What a surprize...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

give one for the souljaboy :biggrin:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

Thank You, Thank You


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

glad to see shit's finally being handled


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Keepit-real_@Feb 14 2005, 06:52 AM
> *Yes Brooklyn King is him so i'll get him in no time
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> [snapback]2721339[/snapback]​*



You da man


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Ive said it too many times, I mean when is it that people will learn how to respect others period. I mean by Brooklyn King posting up the way he does with his other screen name I think he should be banned period from the site. No disrespect what so ever, just seems like too many topics based on the samething everytime. Now for the existing members of Twisted Fantasy if you feel that this is the way for someone to act then thats fine with me but if you want to be down with real people and quality bikes give TONYO or myself a holla and we can see what we can do for you.


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

Good idea, Keepitreal IP ban his ass


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

my plan worked


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

i told you that was him since the 1st post


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

oh my god noe you're a genius!! i wish we could all be that clever and warn people too!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 'ray_@Feb 14 2005, 10:29 PM
> *oh my god noe you're a genius!! i wish we could all be that clever and warn people too!!
> [snapback]2723675[/snapback]​*



Hopper you're a dude that's a hater and chit talker that we can actually deal with cuz we know you iz an ass clown anyway :roflmao:

But when peeps like 2low4show come up in here dissin everyone that just ain't cool :thumbsdown:

We know we'll never get rid of Hopper, he's like part of the furniture on LIL :roflmao:


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

i dont think there was a point to that post


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 'ray_@Feb 14 2005, 10:39 PM
> *i dont think there was a point to that post
> [snapback]2723738[/snapback]​*



Better than just "TTT" ain't it? :twak:


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Twisted Fantasy B.C. (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Feb 14 2005, 11:44 AM
> *Ive said it too many times, I mean when is it that people will learn how to respect others period. I mean by Brooklyn King posting up the way he does with his other screen name I think he should be banned period from the site. No disrespect what so ever, just seems like too many topics based on the samething everytime. Now for the existing members of Twisted Fantasy if you feel that this is the way for someone to act then thats fine with me but if you want to be down with real people and quality bikes give TONYO or myself a holla and we can see what we can do for you.
> [snapback]2723518[/snapback]​*



you could save ya breath, because all of the TWISTED FANTASY B.C. members are down 4 life. and yes we are real people, and pretty soon we will have all quality bikes. the thing with fk is that you all are so cocky, thinking you are the best because of mike lopez. well i was talking to a fellow member on lil and he said something that i didnt even think of. he said its all about the bikes that are still in the game, not retired ones. look at legions, i think they are a better club then you(imo) because they do have hotter bikes and they dont go around acting cocky. matt what are you talking about "no disrespect" your direspecting the club by trying to take our club members.....and why are people keep saying things like "existing members" we never broke up, so what is everyone talking about. you and tonyo can try as hard as you want, but you wont break up this fam.. and no im not eddie, im his bro with the red custom bike...... so dont get on me, this is only for matt and tony... and im not on here to cause trouble...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twisted Fantasy B.C._@Feb 14 2005, 11:47 PM
> *you could save ya breath, because all of the TWISTED FANTASY B.C. members are down 4 life. and yes we are real people, and pretty soon we will have all quality bikes. the thing with fk is that you all are so cocky, thinking you are the best because of mike lopez. well i was talking to a fellow member on lil and he said something that i didnt even think of. he said its all about the bikes that are still in the game, not retired ones. look at legions, i think they are a better club then you(imo) because they do have hotter bikes and they dont go around acting cocky. matt what are you talking about "no disrespect" your direspecting the club by trying to take our club members.....and why are people keep saying things like "existing members" we never broke up, so what is everyone talking about. you and tonyo can try as hard as you want, but you wont break up this fam.. and no im not eddie, im his bro with the red custom bike...... so dont get on me, this is only for matt and tony... and im not on here to cause trouble...
> [snapback]2724058[/snapback]​*



Dude what is that all about? FK is still alive and well, even though we've lost members here and there we're still showing strong wherever we go.

Our club lowrides for the sport of it and to show love for the lowriding culture not for this gang banger Funk Master Flex, Snoop Dogg image some lowriders try to keep up with. :uh: Not sayin that's you guys cuz I don't know how y'all break it down but I know that some of the east coasters are doing that and its like what the hell is up with that?

As far as your club, you got 4 members dude and yes 2low4show did post up a topic a while back about the club breaking up, what happened with that?

Let it end here, no more hate, no more talk. Let our bikes speak for themselves. So quit all the talk and lets see some action on the show circuit this year


----------



## Twisted Fantasy B.C. (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 14 2005, 01:59 PM
> *Dude what is that all about?  FK is still alive and well, even though we've lost members here and there we're still showing strong wherever we go.
> 
> Our club lowrides for the sport of it and to show love for the lowriding culture not for this gang banger Funk Master Flex, Snoop Dogg image some lowriders try to keep up with.  :uh:  Not sayin that's you guys cuz I don't know how y'all break it down but I know that some of the east coasters are doing that and its like what the hell is up with that?
> ...


ok no prob, i have no beef its my bro, buts get 2 things straight. 1 stop trying to take our members and 2 we are 10 members strong not 4. (i dont know where you got 4 from)


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

your brother is a complete cock!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twisted Fantasy B.C._@Feb 15 2005, 12:02 AM
> *ok no prob, i have no beef its my bro, buts get 2 things straight. 1 stop trying to take our members and 2 we are 10 members strong not 4. (i dont know where you got 4 from)
> [snapback]2724124[/snapback]​*


I thought he said they only had 4 members 

That's all good. You guys do your thing, we'll do our thing. Our bikes will speak for themselves on the show circuit this year. So lets just let it be and part ways.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twisted Fantasy B.C._@Feb 14 2005, 03:02 PM
> *ok no prob, i have no beef its my bro, buts get 2 things straight. 1 stop trying to take our members and 2 we are 10 members strong not 4. (i dont know where you got 4 from)
> [snapback]2724124[/snapback]​*


y is it always my club is better than your club bull shit man that is so childish man you always will have someone like twisted on here trying to be bad and rep there club but that is y knowone will respect that club but fk has been around for a min and they are doing it i have never seen one fk member start anything on here and i met a couple here and there and they are a cool crew most of the people on this site is cool but twisted :uh: so just go get lost and rep your club on lowrider.com


----------



## Twisted Fantasy B.C. (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Feb 14 2005, 02:18 PM
> *y is it always my club is better than your club bull shit man that is so childish man you always will have someone like twisted on here trying to be bad and rep there club but that is y knowone will respect that club but fk has been around for a min and they are doing it i have never seen one fk member start anything on here and i met a couple here and there and they are a cool crew most of the people on this site is cool but twisted  :uh: so just go get lost and rep your club on lowrider.com
> [snapback]2724197[/snapback]​*


see this is what im talking about, there is no need for you to but in :uh: me and tony are having a chat. nobody said anything on this post about our club being better, so just please mind ya biz, and if you want you can stop and go on lowrider.com


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yo i am sorry but everytime i posted something your fucking pres eddie steped in and started his shit so him and someother members all said your club is better than are gay ass clubs :uh:


----------



## Twisted Fantasy B.C. (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Feb 14 2005, 02:25 PM
> *yo i am sorry but everytime i posted something your fucking pres eddie steped in and started his shit so him and someother members all said your club is better than are gay ass clubs  :uh:
> [snapback]2724239[/snapback]​*


o dont worry, you really shouldnt disrespect my club prez also, because he is trying to be better, yes he siad it about a millon times, but this time i think hes telling the truth, well we just have to be cool with everybody and see


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yo number one fuck that i will disrespect that lil bitch he fucked up ever fucking post i posted always being the lil jealous bitch that his is but your self in my shoes ever time i log on he pm's me and try to start that gay ass shit so if you want to back that ****** you fuck you too i never started nothing he came at me with this shit cause i have a nice bike :angry:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Can't we all just get along? :tears:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i just have alot of bad feeling for that ****** he down my club so much and ever fucking post i was in :uh: but i will let it go :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Lets just let this all go behind us and try to avoid bumpin heads again. Cuz you know what it ain't worth it.

There are plenty of damn haters out there that hate lowrider bikes so why are we wasting time fighting each other when we should be helping each other? I've seen my fair share of hate towards bikes but when it starts getting between bike clubs that's pretty sad.


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twisted Fantasy B.C._@Feb 14 2005, 02:22 PM
> *see this is what im talking about, there is no need for you to but in :uh:  me and tony are having a chat. nobody said anything on this post about our club being better, so just please mind ya biz, and if you want you can stop and go on lowrider.com
> [snapback]2724228[/snapback]​*


no, YOU can go.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

thank you ali :biggrin: but it is fucked up cause all i did was post a pic of my bike and now i am gay i just can not for give that club for the shit that was said :uh:


----------



## Twisted Fantasy B.C. (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Feb 14 2005, 02:39 PM
> *yo number one fuck that i will disrespect that lil bitch he fucked up ever fucking post i posted always being the lil jealous bitch that his is but your self in my shoes ever time i log on he pm's me and try to start that gay ass shit so if you want to back that ****** you fuck you too i never started nothing he came at me with this shit cause i have a nice bike  :angry:
> [snapback]2724270[/snapback]​*


you go fuck yourself i didnt disrespect you, so dont disrespect me. you do the same shit to him, so just stop the bullshit :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i never disrespected you but i can and yes he did disrespected me first so fuck you and that fucking gay ass club you better go back and look at the past post homie and see who started what bitch :angry:


----------



## Twisted Fantasy B.C. (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Feb 14 2005, 03:00 PM
> *i never disrespected you but i can and yes he did disrespected me first so fuck you and that fucking gay ass club you better go back and look at the past post homie and see who started what bitch :angry:
> [snapback]2724395[/snapback]​*


 :uh: you did, you just told me to go fuck meself if i back him up. dont be mad that your bike is all store bought parts, and looks like shit. and fuck your club. i have no problems with anybody except for him because if you all look he started this one..


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Damn guys cut it out already. :angry: 

Can we try to act like adults here and stop all this "he said she said" crap?


----------



## Twisted Fantasy B.C. (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 14 2005, 03:03 PM
> *Damn guys cut it out already.  :angry:
> 
> Can we try to act like adults here and stop all this "he said she said" crap?
> [snapback]2724412[/snapback]​*


ok but just tell everybody who started this one ?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok eddie and sorry homie if you want to compare bikes bitch mine is better than your so fuck you eddie  like i said your club is a fucking joke :biggrin:


----------



## Twisted Fantasy B.C. (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Feb 14 2005, 03:04 PM
> *ok eddie and sorry homie if you want to compare bikes bitch mine is better than your so fuck you eddie   like i said your club is a fucking joke :biggrin:
> [snapback]2724419[/snapback]​*


like i said im not eddie, its his bro, stupid :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

are we all going to hug and sing next just put your self in my shoes homie you seen what eddie has done in the past month :uh: now it is let all be fiends :angry:


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twisted Fantasy B.C._@Feb 14 2005, 03:02 PM
> *:uh:  you did, you just told me to go fuck meself if i back him up. dont be mad that your bike is all store bought parts, and looks like shit. and fuck your club. i have no problems with anybody except for him because if you all look he started this one..
> [snapback]2724407[/snapback]​*


hmmmm, yea cos your bike isnt all store bought parts... *cough* master lowrider *cough*


----------



## Twisted Fantasy B.C. (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 'ray_@Feb 14 2005, 03:07 PM
> *hmmmm, yea cos your bike isnt all store bought parts... *cough* master lowrider *cough*
> [snapback]2724436[/snapback]​*


ok you dont know anything about lowriders so stick with your little gay store bought chopper :uh: if you look you cant get them anywhere, unless they are custom made, but im not hear to argue with anybody...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Oh well I tried. I'm out of this whole drama.

Twisted Fantasy I want you to know I'm out, hopefully all can be neutral again and no more chit talk about FK and TF. I'm walkin away from this argument because its not worth it.


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twisted Fantasy B.C._@Feb 14 2005, 03:09 PM
> *ok you dont know anything about lowriders so stick with your little gay store bought chopper  :uh:  if you look you cant get them anywhere, unless they are custom made, but im not hear to argue with anybody...
> [snapback]2724449[/snapback]​*


fuck off, YOU don't know anything about lowriders. all you think lowriding is about is winning trophies. you're an annoying little prick with a shitty little gay bike club, i'd rather have my stingray than be in your homesexual group.


----------



## Twisted Fantasy B.C. (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 'ray_@Feb 14 2005, 03:13 PM
> *fuck off, YOU don't know anything about lowriders. all you think lowriding is about is winning trophies. you're an annoying little prick with a shitty little gay bike club, i'd rather have my stingray than be in your homesexual group.
> [snapback]2724465[/snapback]​*


 :uh: ok think what you want, i dont know nothing about low lows, and all i want is trophies :uh: stupid english people :uh:


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twisted Fantasy B.C._@Feb 14 2005, 03:14 PM
> *:uh:  ok think what you want, i dont know nothing about low lows, and all i want is trophies  :uh:  stupid english people  :uh:
> [snapback]2724477[/snapback]​*


OK EDDIE, YOU CAN FUCK OFF NOW.


----------



## Twisted Fantasy B.C. (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 'ray_@Feb 14 2005, 03:17 PM
> *OK EDDIE, YOU CAN FUCK OFF NOW.
> [snapback]2724491[/snapback]​*


ok good think im eddie it dont matter to me :uh:


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twisted Fantasy B.C._@Feb 14 2005, 03:18 PM
> *ok good think im eddie it dont matter to me  :uh:
> [snapback]2724504[/snapback]​*


whatever you say EDDIE, its fucking obvious that its you.


----------



## Twisted Fantasy B.C. (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 'ray_@Feb 14 2005, 03:21 PM
> *whatever you say EDDIE, its fucking obvious that its you.
> [snapback]2724522[/snapback]​*


oh yeah i forgot only eddie can be a member in my fam :uh: this kids so sorry that he had to make a fake club, i remember it was ali c.c. it dont matter you cant say anything to me anymore, im more mature...


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twisted Fantasy B.C._@Feb 14 2005, 03:24 PM
> *oh yeah i forgot only eddie can be a member in my fam  :uh:  this kids so sorry that he had to make a fake club, i remember it was ali c.c. it dont matter you cant say anything to me anymore, im more mature...
> [snapback]2724542[/snapback]​*


you are fucking retarded to the core eddie. I think you should log off before your dad comes and tells you off.


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twisted Fantasy B.C._@Feb 14 2005, 06:02 PM
> *:uh:  you did, you just told me to go fuck meself if i back him up. dont be mad that your bike is all store bought parts, and looks like shit. and fuck your club. i have no problems with anybody except for him because if you all look he started this one..
> [snapback]2724407[/snapback]​*


your bike is store bought parts :uh:
seen them on masterlowrider


----------



## Twisted Fantasy B.C. (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Feb 14 2005, 04:12 PM
> *your bike is store bought parts :uh:
> [snapback]2724827[/snapback]​*


lol, u most be smoking something, post a pic of the parts you can get on here and i will prove you all wrong :uh:


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twisted Fantasy B.C._@Feb 14 2005, 07:15 PM
> *lol, u most be smoking something, post apic of the parts you can get on here and i will prove you all wrong  :uh:
> [snapback]2724838[/snapback]​*


gimme a sec


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twisted Fantasy B.C._@Feb 14 2005, 04:15 PM
> *lol, u most be smoking something, post apic of the parts you can get on here and i will prove you all wrong  :uh:
> [snapback]2724838[/snapback]​*


fuck off eddie, your dad is calling.


----------



## Twisted Fantasy B.C. (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Feb 14 2005, 04:15 PM
> *gimme a sec
> [snapback]2724842[/snapback]​*


ok but after ya going to feel like shit, lol all of you who doubt me


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

master lowrider built the parts and after you bought them they took them off because they were sold out because so many people bought them


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

well I know for a fact your... sprocket, crank, pedals, seat pan, seat post, bumper, pipes, mirrors, light, stem, cont kit, rims & fenders & fender braces are
i seen the forks, handle bars and sissbar on masterlowrider but you bought them which would make them STORE bought, but even if they were custom made thats 3 parts you fuck!

heres your fork support bars http://www.masterlowrider.shoppingcartsplu...6410/132086.htm


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

anybody got a good OWNED picture?


----------



## Twisted Fantasy B.C. (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Feb 14 2005, 04:24 PM
> *well I know for a fact your... sprocket, crank, pedals, seat pan, seat post, bumper, pipes, mirrors, light, stem, cont kit, rims & fenders & fender braces are
> i seen the forks, handle bars and sissbar on masterlowrider but you bought them which would make them STORE bought, but even if they were custom made thats 3 parts you fuck!
> 
> ...


nope good try, but if you or anybody else wants then try again


----------



## Twisted Fantasy B.C. (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twisted Fantasy B.C._@Feb 14 2005, 04:25 PM
> *nope good try, but if you or anybody else wants then try again
> [snapback]2724914[/snapback]​*


anybody else want to try ???


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twisted Fantasy B.C._@Feb 14 2005, 07:25 PM
> *nope good try, but if you or anybody else wants then try again
> [snapback]2724914[/snapback]​*


ok you can lie but you know its the truth


----------



## Twisted Fantasy B.C. (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Feb 14 2005, 04:25 PM
> *anybody got a good OWNED picture?
> [snapback]2724910[/snapback]​*


sorry, at least you tried, maybe somebody else could come up with a closer part :uh:


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

but you did buy all the parts off masterlowrider and your sprocket, crank, pedals, seat pan, seat post, bumper, pipes, mirrors, light, stem, cont kit, rims & fenders & fender braces aren't custom so shut the fuck up


----------



## Twisted Fantasy B.C. (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Feb 14 2005, 04:26 PM
> *ok you can lie but you know its the truth
> [snapback]2724927[/snapback]​*


lie about what ? the shit you posted isnt even close to mine, :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

YEA THIS IS NOT EDDIE JUST LIKE BROOKLYN KING WAS NOT EDDIE TO YEA RIGHT YO FUCK YOU AND YOUR GAY ASS CLUB TONY CAN FORGIVE YOU IWILL NOT :angry:


----------



## Twisted Fantasy B.C. (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Feb 14 2005, 04:28 PM
> *but you did buy all the parts off masterlowrider and your sprocket, crank, pedals, seat pan, seat post, bumper, pipes, mirrors, light, stem, cont kit, rims & fenders & fender braces aren't custom so shut the fuck up
> [snapback]2724945[/snapback]​*


actually some of those parts i got from a guy in texas that are chromed, whats amatter mad, lol, asshole


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twisted Fantasy B.C._@Feb 14 2005, 07:29 PM
> *actually some of those parts i got from a guy in texas that are chromed, whats amatter mad, lol, asshole
> [snapback]2724959[/snapback]​*


so if somethings chromed its custom?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

STOP NOW BEFORE YOU GET OWNED AGAIN JUST LIKE YOU DID BY YOUR DAD AND BY EVERONE ON THIS SITE :biggrin:


----------



## Twisted Fantasy B.C. (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Feb 14 2005, 04:29 PM
> *YEA THIS IS NOT EDDIE JUST LIKE BROOKLYN KING WAS NOT EDDIE TO YEA RIGHT YO FUCK YOU AND YOUR GAY ASS CLUB TONY CAN FORGIVE YOU IWILL NOT  :angry:
> [snapback]2724953[/snapback]​*


not this jerk off again, yo ****** instead of arguing with kids get some pussy, fucking guy is 30 years old :uh: anyway im not eddie im his bro, also if you think you can find these parts forsale online post them up :uh:


----------



## Twisted Fantasy B.C. (Feb 14, 2005)

COME ON PEOPLE, IM GIVING YOU A CHANCE TO PROVE ME WRONG, ALSO IM NOT EDDIE, FOR ALL OF YOU ASSHOLES :uh:


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

oh and eddie the 2low4show account should be back up tommorow because it was only a 2 day ban


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

IF YOU ARE NOT EDDIE THEN Y YOU SAY THAT SAME ****** ASS SHIT JUST LIKE HIM YO TAKE YOUR POS BIKE AND GO WIM A TROPHIE


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

ok but if your parts were chromed it doesnt make them custom also we all know that your parts were bought from masterlowrider we are all part of the lowriding and a lot of us check out these sites to see if there are any good deals and we've all seen the parts that were on your bike


----------



## Twisted Fantasy B.C. (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Feb 14 2005, 04:34 PM
> *IF YOU ARE NOT EDDIE THEN Y YOU SAY THAT SAME ****** ASS SHIT JUST LIKE HIM YO TAKE YOUR POS BIKE AND GO WIM A TROPHIE
> [snapback]2725011[/snapback]​*


OH I SAID A CURSE WORD SO NOW IM EDDIE :uh: ANY WAY FIND SOME PICS


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

TWISTED FANTASY : THE CLUB MADE BY GAYS, FOR GAYS.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

this dude is funny :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Twisted Fantasy B.C. (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Feb 14 2005, 04:36 PM
> *ok but if your parts were chromed it doesnt make them custom also we all know that your parts were bought from masterlowrider we are all part of the lowriding and a lot of us check out these sites to see if there are any good deals and we've all seen the parts that were on your bike
> [snapback]2725014[/snapback]​*


if they are from masterlowrider then post them up, asshole :uh:


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twisted Fantasy B.C._@Feb 14 2005, 04:38 PM
> *if they are from masterlowrider then post them up, asshole  :uh:
> [snapback]2725034[/snapback]​*


hater :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twisted Fantasy B.C._@Feb 14 2005, 05:38 PM
> *if they are from masterlowrider then post them up, asshole  :uh:
> [snapback]2725034[/snapback]​*


dude after master sales out of parts he takes them off the site bitch :uh:


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twisted Fantasy B.C._@Feb 14 2005, 07:38 PM
> *if they are from masterlowrider then post them up, asshole  :uh:
> [snapback]2725034[/snapback]​*


YOU BOUGHT THEM YOU FUCKING MORON!!!! AFTER YOU BOUGHT THEM THEY TOOK THEM OFF THE SITE BECAUSE THEY DIDNT HAVE ANY MORE TO SELL!!!!!!
WOW your dumber than your brother


----------



## Twisted Fantasy B.C. (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Feb 14 2005, 04:39 PM
> *dude after master sales out of parts he takes them off the site bitch  :uh:
> [snapback]2725047[/snapback]​*


 :uh: post them up, post them up, stupid fucks are so jealous of my bike :uh:


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

hater!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

oh gad here we go his bike is so cool it need to be painted rainbow to match this pic


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

^^^^OWNED^^^^^ :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

wow, you guys need to stop this bullshit. you all act like a bunch of little kids, especially twisted fantasies. if you think everybody hates your club, then keep that shit to yourself. there is no need to go around dissing people because of that shit. im beginning to hate your club as well because of the type of members you all have, well atleast this so called EDDIE and yourself. if you gonna keep bashing on people about lowridin, then you need to find something else to do. this aint for you. people like you make the whole lowrider community look bad. you should know better than to act like an ass somewhere especially when you are representing a club. 

oh yeah, whats wrong with buying store parts? i buy store parts........


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

buying store bought parts is ok, but buying store bought parts and saying they are *custom* is wrong


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 'ray_@Feb 14 2005, 07:37 PM
> *buying store bought parts is ok, but buying store bought parts and saying they are custom is wrong
> [snapback]2725395[/snapback]​*


ok cool, but they are custom since someone had to make them...........j/p


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Feb 14 2005, 05:39 PM
> *ok cool, but they are custom since someone had to make them...........j/p
> [snapback]2725409[/snapback]​*


more than one made and sold on an online shop?


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 'ray_@Feb 14 2005, 07:54 PM
> *more than one made and sold on an online shop?
> [snapback]2725448[/snapback]​*


i was just bsin man........cool guy


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Feb 14 2005, 06:07 PM
> *i was just bsin man........cool guy
> [snapback]2725511[/snapback]​*


fa sheezy


----------



## Twisted Fantasy B.C. (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Feb 14 2005, 05:08 PM
> *^^^^OWNED^^^^^ :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2725259[/snapback]​*


talk about owned, i owned you when i made you and everybody else feel like shit, when i proved you all wrong about the custom parts.... jealous..


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twisted Fantasy B.C._@Feb 14 2005, 09:40 PM
> *talk about owned, i owned you when i made you and everybody else feel like shit, when i proved you all wrong about the custom parts.... jealous..
> [snapback]2725635[/snapback]​*


you haven't proved anyone wrond yet except for me because I had the wrong support bars but I got on everything else


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

you havent proved anyone wrong, you need to pull your head out of your ass you fucken ******.


----------



## Twisted Fantasy B.C. (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Feb 14 2005, 05:33 PM
> *wow, you guys need to stop this bullshit. you all act like a bunch of little kids, especially twisted fantasies. if you think everybody hates your club, then keep that shit to yourself. there is no need to go around dissing people because of that shit. im beginning to hate your club as well because of the type of members you all have, well atleast this so called EDDIE and yourself. if you gonna keep bashing on people about lowridin, then you need to find something else to do. this aint for you. people like you make the whole lowrider community look bad. you should know better than to act like an ass somewhere especially when you are representing a club.
> 
> oh yeah, whats wrong with buying store parts? i buy store parts........
> [snapback]2725377[/snapback]​*


you should either mind ya biz, or open ya eyes, because if you actaully read this topic, he(lowjoker77) started so if anything get on him, im only 14 years old and hes 30, so what does that tell you ? its also so sad that a 14 year old has a better bike then a 30 year old, dont ya think, give me a sec i will post it up where he started. ok look down VVVV


----------



## Twisted Fantasy B.C. (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Feb 14 2005, 02:39 PM
> *yo number one fuck that i will disrespect that lil bitch he fucked up ever fucking post i posted always being the lil jealous bitch that his is but your self in my shoes ever time i log on he pm's me and try to start that gay ass shit so if you want to back that ****** you fuck you too i never started nothing he came at me with this shit cause i have a nice bike  :angry:
> [snapback]2724270[/snapback]​*


hear it goes read the bottom part... he started....


----------



## Twisted Fantasy B.C. (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Feb 14 2005, 06:41 PM
> *you haven't proved anyone wrond yet except for me because I had the wrong support bars but I got on everything else
> [snapback]2725643[/snapback]​*


yes i have, because they are custom, go ahead try to find them, and you shouldnt talk at all your owned by me..


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

shut your ****** ass up and go outside and play with your friends.


----------



## Twisted Fantasy B.C. (Feb 14, 2005)

and as for str8 gay b.c. you guys shouldnt be talking we have you guys on lock....


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

you really are an idiot, the parts are no longer online because you bought them! they were on masterlowrider not even 2 months ago, even if you bought the other parts off some guy in texas thats worse because they're used, just because they got chromed it doesnt make them custom because it isn't even show quality chrome, you are only 14 and probably only heard about lowrider in 2003 when your big brother started a shitty club that is going no where, you own no one because not only are you a member of Twisted Fantasy probably because you cried to daddy and he made eddie let you in but you are related to biggest idiot that ever claimed to be a lowrider
and scince you are an idiot I was refering to your brother eddie


----------



## Twisted Fantasy B.C. (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Feb 14 2005, 06:52 PM
> *you really are an idiot, the parts are no longer online because you bought them! they were on masterlowrider not even 2 months ago, even if you bought the other parts off some guy in texas thats worse because they're used, just because they got chromed it doesnt make them custom because it isn't even show quality chrome, you are only 14 and probably only heard about  lowrider in 2003 when your big brother started a shitty club that is going no where, you own no one because not only are you a member of Twisted Fantasy probably because you cried to daddy and he made eddie let you in but you are related to biggest idiot that ever claimed to be a lowrider
> and scince you are an idiot I was refering to your brother eddie
> [snapback]2725722[/snapback]​*


wow, its sad, go ahead keep thinking there from masterlowrider.com, you know whats funny asshole, you just said the parts were on masterlowrider not even 2 months ago, but i had the bike since summer of 04, you stupid cocksucker, whats amatter are you still jealous of our club ? matter of fact post ya bike up bitch. yeah actaully asshole we been into lowriders since 2000. anyway you are all mad that they are custom, you probably dont even have a bike, if you do post it up now....


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twisted Fantasy B.C._@Feb 14 2005, 09:56 PM
> *wow, its sad, go ahead keep thinking there from masterlowrider.com, you know whats funny asshole, you just said the parts were on masterlowrider not even 2 months ago, but i had the bike since summer of 04, you stupid cocksucker, whats amatter are you still jealous of our club ? matter of fact post ya bike up bitch. yeah actaully asshole we been into lowriders since 2000. anyway you are all mad that they are custom, you probably dont even have a bike, if you do post it up now....
> [snapback]2725751[/snapback]​*


well you got me there I have 3 bikes an all chrome lowrider from lovely, a 1968 CCM Mustang that I'm restoring for CCM and a custom schwinn thats currently in pieces which I can't do much work on because of the weather. Now if you believe me or not I don't really care, I doubt you will and you'll probably just call bullshit on that statement but whatever. The parts were on masterlowrider about 2 months ago and you may have had the bike but you didn't have the parts you have now because I remember your brother made a post in november or december saying how glad he was to get his new CUSTOM parts. And no im not jealous of your club at all, and the only time I would be is if we were in the same class and you got first and I got second than I would be jealous but as of now you have nothing that I or anyone should be jealous of. and you've only been into lowriders scince 2000 i feel sorry for you, you've missed alot, then again if you were in it earlier Twisted Fantasy would probably be done by now


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twisted Fantasy B.C._@Feb 14 2005, 07:43 PM
> *you should either mind ya biz, or open ya eyes, because if you actaully read this topic, he(lowjoker77) started so if anything get on him, im only 14 years old and hes 30, so what does that tell you ? its also so sad that a 14 year old has a better bike then a 30 year old, dont ya think, give me a sec i will post it up where he started. ok look down VVVV
> [snapback]2725651[/snapback]​*


DUDE YOU USE THAT JEALOUS WORD ALOT HOMIE I THINK YOU ARE JEALOUS OF ME HOMIE YOUR ASS MADE THE POLL WHO'S BIKE WAS BETTER AND I WON I WOULD BEAT YOU AT A SHOW COMEON TO THE MID-WEST HOMIE I WILL OWN YOUR WHOLE FUCKING GAY ASS CLUB BITCH DON'T TALK SHIT YOU CAN NOT FINISH BITCH AND I AM NOT 30 I AM 27 AND AS FAR AS THAT MY NEPHEW IS 17 AND CAN BUILD A BETTER BIKE THAT YOU ******* NOT EVERTHING IS ABOUT CUSTOM PARTS :uh:


----------



## Twisted Fantasy B.C. (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Feb 14 2005, 07:12 PM
> *DUDE YOU USE THAT JEALOUS WORD ALOT HOMIE I THINK YOU ARE JEALOUS OF ME HOMIE YOUR ASS MADE THE POLL WHO'S BIKE WAS BETTER AND I WON I WOULD BEAT YOU AT A SHOW COMEON TO THE MID-WEST HOMIE I WILL OWN YOUR WHOLE FUCKING GAY ASS CLUB BITCH DON'T TALK SHIT YOU CAN NOT FINISH BITCH AND I AM NOT 30 I AM 27 AND AS FAR AS THAT MY NEPHEW IS 17 AND CAN BUILD A BETTER BIKE THAT YOU ******* NOT EVERTHING IS ABOUT CUSTOM PARTS  :uh:
> [snapback]2725822[/snapback]​*


 :uh: this is lowjoker77 and his boy friend ibeam


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

come on homie try something new you are the one with a guy club :biggrin: but it is funny you are jealous of us


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

Im not the 1 with guys making out saved on my computer :uh:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twisted Fantasy B.C._@Feb 14 2005, 08:45 PM
> *hear it goes read the bottom part... he started....
> [snapback]2725664[/snapback]​*


this is the topic in which you started talking shit...ORIGINALLY STARTED...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=152157

KIR, IP ban him, he's obviously jeaolous of all of us on layitlow, that's why he can't stay away.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i am not the only one your fucking club as fucked with and as me starting this yea i started it by calling eddie a bitch and who ever back that bitch is a bigger bitch


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

well ladys im going to hooters so Ill argue with yall later!


----------



## Twisted Fantasy B.C. (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 14 2005, 07:33 PM
> *this is the topic in which you started talking shit...ORIGINALLY STARTED...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=152157
> ...


yeah show me where he started you fucking fool :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

go through the whole thing bitch :uh:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twisted Fantasy B.C._@Feb 14 2005, 09:36 PM
> *yeah show me where he started you fucking fool  :uh:
> [snapback]2725874[/snapback]​*


first page.

your just jealous


----------



## Twisted Fantasy B.C. (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Feb 14 2005, 07:35 PM
> *well ladys im going to hooters so Ill argue with yall later!
> [snapback]2725867[/snapback]​*


lol, thats the only place were girls look at you, lol your cool now :uh:


----------



## Twisted Fantasy B.C. (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 14 2005, 07:37 PM
> *first page.
> 
> your just jealous
> [snapback]2725880[/snapback]​*


yeah what did i say ?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twisted Fantasy B.C._@Feb 14 2005, 09:37 PM
> *lol, thats the only place were girls look at you, lol your cool now  :uh:
> [snapback]2725881[/snapback]​*


jealous


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twisted Fantasy B.C._@Feb 14 2005, 09:37 PM
> *yeah what did i say ?
> [snapback]2725883[/snapback]​*


oh look..it IS eddie...jealous eddie!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn both brother are dumb ass's :uh:


----------



## Twisted Fantasy B.C. (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twisted Fantasy B.C._@Feb 14 2005, 07:37 PM
> *yeah what did i say ?
> [snapback]2725883[/snapback]​*


well what did i say ? that started everything ?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twisted Fantasy B.C._@Feb 14 2005, 09:39 PM
> *well what did i say ? that started everything ?
> [snapback]2725893[/snapback]​*


HI EDDIE!!! :wave:


----------



## Twisted Fantasy B.C. (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 14 2005, 07:38 PM
> *oh look..it IS eddie...jealous eddie!!!
> [snapback]2725890[/snapback]​*


actaully im next too my bro bitch, now im on, so what did i say ?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

someone ban this fucker ip from this site hell i can stand ali more than him :uh:


----------



## *OG LOC* (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twisted Fantasy B.C._@Feb 14 2005, 07:29 PM
> *:uh:  this is lowjoker77 and his boy friend ibeam
> [snapback]2725841[/snapback]​*



hahahahahahahahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

you was all ways on bitch jealous eddie :biggrin:


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Feb 14 2005, 07:40 PM
> *someone ban this fucker ip from this site hell i can stand ali more than him :uh:
> [snapback]2725906[/snapback]​*


sup nig'


----------



## Twisted Fantasy B.C. (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Feb 14 2005, 07:41 PM
> *you was all ways on bitch jealous eddie :biggrin:
> [snapback]2725908[/snapback]​*


no i wasnt, wow you must be jealous, yeah you have a nice club, lets make a list:

all *******
all haters
all jealous
nasty bikes
no club shirts
no club website
all love a good cock

well im getting off now, c ya haters


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ali you are my english thug :biggrin:


----------



## *OG LOC* (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twisted Fantasy B.C._@Feb 14 2005, 07:44 PM
> *no i wasnt, wow you must be jealous, yeah you have a nice club, lets make a list:
> 
> all *******
> ...



haha :biggrin:


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Feb 14 2005, 07:45 PM
> *ali you are my english thug  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2725930[/snapback]​*


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twisted Fantasy B.C._@Feb 14 2005, 08:44 PM
> *no i wasnt, wow you must be jealous, yeah you have a nice club, lets make a list:
> 
> all *******
> ...


oh i asm going to go get a free website :uh: please we just started last month


----------



## Twisted Fantasy B.C. (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Feb 14 2005, 07:47 PM
> *oh i asm going to go get a free website  :uh:  please we just started last month
> [snapback]2725950[/snapback]​*


actaully it wasnt free asshole, thats just the name of the program, stupid fuck :uh:


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twisted Fantasy B.C._@Feb 14 2005, 07:49 PM
> *actaully it wasnt free asshole, thats just the name of the program, stupid fuck  :uh:
> [snapback]2725957[/snapback]​*


WHAT THE FUCK? freewebs dot com? thats a fucking free domain site you moron.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twisted Fantasy B.C._@Feb 14 2005, 09:40 PM
> *actaully im next too my bro bitch, now im on, so what did i say ?
> [snapback]2725902[/snapback]​*


jealous :twak:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Twisted Fantasy B.C._@Feb 14 2005, 09:49 PM
> *actaully it wasnt free asshole, thats just the name of the program, stupid fuck  :uh:
> [snapback]2725957[/snapback]​*


 :tears:


----------



## Twisted Fantasy B.C. (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 'ray_@Feb 14 2005, 07:50 PM
> *WHAT THE FUCK? freewebs dot com? thats a fucking free domain site you moron.
> [snapback]2725966[/snapback]​*


asshole its only free for a month then you pay, the reason my site still has freewebs in it was because its like another 30 dollars to take it off, and thats just a waste of money, but we wont have that next year it will just be: www.twistedfantasylbc.com


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

so, what's for dinner homie?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twisted Fantasy B.C._@Feb 14 2005, 07:54 PM
> *asshole its only free for a month then you pay, the reason my site still has freewebs in it was because its like another 30 dollars to take it off, and thats just a waste of money, but we wont have that next year it will just be: www.twistedfantasylbc.com
> [snapback]2725991[/snapback]​*


dont fucking lie to me, my brothers band has website on freewebs which has been up for over year, also my friend claire has one which has been at least a year, so dont fucking lie.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

pizza :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Feb 14 2005, 09:57 PM
> *pizza :biggrin:
> [snapback]2726012[/snapback]​*


werd...we grilled out a big ass pork loin. bar-b-que. some mac and cheese...mm mm good!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea damn that sound good :biggrin:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

Pizza Sounds Good uffin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

hell yea it was good. did you show J that diagram and shit i sent?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nope i have not see him :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Feb 14 2005, 10:01 PM
> *nope i have not see him :biggrin:
> [snapback]2726042[/snapback]​*


lmao..tell him to come out of his cave every once and awhile!! i seen his ass was at work when i drove by on Lloyd earlier.


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

I NEED A CIG REALLY BAD


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

look at this idiot now, scroll down to twisted fantasys post

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...5&#entry2726055


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea i work and he works so we just don't see each other


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

our shit broke down today...we waited in super W for 2 hours waiting on a tow, lol. old ass work van has like 220K on it


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn sound like the lincoln 245 lmao


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:0 lol. i just hit 30K yesterday in my car..no more warranty :angry: lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

time to get rid of it :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Feb 14 2005, 10:10 PM
> *time to get rid of it :biggrin:
> [snapback]2726112[/snapback]​*


not now, it just dropped 4 g's in value because of that! lmao. i'll have to wait until i'm not upside down to trade it in. then i can get my chrysler, hehe


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

there you go lmao :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

where is ali at homie :biggrin: what u doing


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

damn that was a good cig


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

u need to stop smoking it is bad for your health :biggrin:


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

i'm jacking off 




not really





ok maybe a little














ok, i'm not really.


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

smokin is good for me


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

dude you kepp playing with that you are going to go blind :biggrin:


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

i know thats not true!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Feb 14 2005, 10:31 PM
> *dude you kepp playing with that you are going to go blind :biggrin:
> [snapback]2726244[/snapback]​*


you gotta start it every once in awhile...or else the oil goes bad


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

i start it every morning, but not on purpose.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 14 2005, 09:33 PM
> *you gotta start it every once in awhile...or else the oil goes bad
> [snapback]2726271[/snapback]​*


lmao 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:buttkick:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

squirt squrit in your eye


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:tears: that burns


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

ooohhh skeet skeet skeet skeet!!!!


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

South Park is tha best


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 14 2005, 09:01 PM
> *hell yea it was good.  did you show J that diagram and shit i sent?
> [snapback]2726039[/snapback]​*


i showed jason that and the amp so he said to watch and buy it and he will buy it from u lmao :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Feb 14 2005, 11:15 PM
> *i showed jason that and the amp so he said to watch and buy it and he will buy it from u lmao  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2726516[/snapback]​*


lmao...YOU can buy it, lol.


----------



## Keepit-real (Jun 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Twisted Fantasy B.C._@Feb 14 2005, 06:40 PM
> *talk about owned, i owned you when i made you and everybody else feel like shit, when i proved you all wrong about the custom parts.... jealous..
> [snapback]2725635[/snapback]​*


SHUT UP BITCH IF UR EDDIE OR NOT ITS THE SAME IP SO I JUST BANNED THAT NEW SCREEN NAME........SO I JUST OWNED UR TALKIN SHIT FACE SO GO TO SLEEP LEVA


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 14 2005, 10:18 PM
> *lmao...YOU can buy it, lol.
> [snapback]2726534[/snapback]​*


thats all you homie :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Keepit-real_@Feb 14 2005, 10:40 PM
> *SHUT UP BITCH IF UR EDDIE OR NOT ITS THE SAME IP SO I JUST BANNED THAT NEW SCREEN NAME........SO I JUST OWNED UR TALKIN SHIT FACE SO GO TO SLEEP LEVA
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2726673[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

:tears:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

I know how u fell 'ray were gonna miss him :tears:


----------



## Big Chino G (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2low4show_@Jan 25 2005, 10:35 AM
> *NEW YORK
> 
> @ TOWN
> ...


twisted fantasys fuckin rules dude!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yo ray where are you


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

TWISTED FANTASY B.C.

DROPPING JAWS 2006 --->

NEW YORK
@ TOWN
CONNECTICUT

FUCK ALL HATERS, DONT HATE JUST ENVY US.....


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2low4show_@Feb 18 2005, 01:18 PM
> *TWISTED FANTASY B.C.
> 
> DROPPING JAWS 2006 --->
> ...


yo you need to go back your your old name homie krazy clown's or something like that fake poser :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

I like how it takes these dudes 4 years to even start to get anything going. :uh:


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 18 2005, 01:25 PM
> *I like how it takes these dudes 4 years to even start to get anything going.  :uh:
> [snapback]2743836[/snapback]​*


asshole, we started in 03, its funny how you guys are grown men and your letting little kids beat ya bikes :uh:


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low4show_@Feb 18 2005, 12:31 PM
> *asshole, we started in 03, its funny how you guys are grown men and your letting little kids beat ya bikes  :uh:
> [snapback]2743864[/snapback]​*


poser


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:uh: dude i built my bike in one week homie  how long did it take you


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Feb 18 2005, 01:32 PM
> *:uh: dude i built my bike in one week homie    how long did it take you
> [snapback]2743869[/snapback]​*


no shit i can tell by the nasty ass store parts and that amature airbushing. DARREN HARRIS YOU HAVE NOTHING ON MY CLUB, and hopper ali you have the nerve to talk, your bike is shit just like darrens, you should just stop talking period.... darren thinks, remember "thinks" is the key word, thinks he has a nice bike and a cool club, well ya bike is gay just like the club and members. i mean come on does it get any gayer then this VVV
NOW ITS OFFICIAL, I NOW OWN HOPPER ALI AND STR8 GAY B.C.  

hopper ali's gay bike..lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low4show_@Feb 18 2005, 03:54 PM
> *no shit i can tell by the nasty ass store parts and that amature airbushing. DARREN HARRIS YOU HAVE NOTHING ON MY CLUB, and hopper ali you have the nerve to talk, your bike is shit just like darrens, you should just stop talking period.... darren thinks, remember "thinks" is the key word, thinks he has a nice bike and a cool club, well ya bike is gay just like the club and members. i mean come on does it get any gayer then this VVV
> NOW ITS OFFICIAL, I NOW OWN HOPPER ALI AND STR8 GAY B.C.
> 
> ...


you don't own anyone, everyone owned you soooo long ago, & if you hate hoppers bike so much why did save it? we all know what a stingray could of just said he has a stingray


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

***!...at 2low


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low4show_@Feb 18 2005, 12:54 PM
> *no shit i can tell by the nasty ass store parts and that amature airbushing. DARREN HARRIS YOU HAVE NOTHING ON MY CLUB, and hopper ali you have the nerve to talk, your bike is shit just like darrens, you should just stop talking period.... darren thinks, remember "thinks" is the key word, thinks he has a nice bike and a cool club, well ya bike is gay just like the club and members. i mean come on does it get any gayer then this VVV
> NOW ITS OFFICIAL, I NOW OWN HOPPER ALI AND STR8 GAY B.C.
> 
> ...


 poser.


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Feb 18 2005, 02:01 PM
> *you don't own anyone, everyone owned you soooo long ago, & if you hate hoppers bike so much why did save it? we all know what a stingray could of just said he has a stingray
> [snapback]2743970[/snapback]​*


lol, now this pussy is talking shit,lol you probably dont even have a bike,lol :uh:


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 'ray_@Feb 18 2005, 02:02 PM
> *poser.
> [snapback]2743974[/snapback]​*


lol, he talks mad shit trying to say i have no custom parts and shit about me not being a lowrider,lol i just owned you.... :biggrin: kid has not one thing custom at all on his bike,lol


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Feb 18 2005, 02:02 PM
> ****!...at 2low
> [snapback]2743973[/snapback]​*


lol, another pussy, lol


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

lol maaan why dont u just leave b4 ur daddys gotta come supervize ur computer time...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2low4show_@Feb 18 2005, 01:54 PM
> *no shit i can tell by the nasty ass store parts and that amature airbushing. DARREN HARRIS YOU HAVE NOTHING ON MY CLUB, and hopper ali you have the nerve to talk, your bike is shit just like darrens, you should just stop talking period.... darren thinks, remember "thinks" is the key word, thinks he has a nice bike and a cool club, well ya bike is gay just like the club and members. i mean come on does it get any gayer then this VVV
> NOW ITS OFFICIAL, I NOW OWN HOPPER ALI AND STR8 GAY B.C.
> 
> ...


dude you have never owned me bitch you are funny all i here is that hole in the side of your neck your fucking little bicth :uh:


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low4show_@Feb 18 2005, 01:04 PM
> *lol, he talks mad shit trying to say i have no custom parts and shit about me not being a lowrider,lol i just owned you.... :biggrin:  kid has not one thing custom at all on his bike,lol
> [snapback]2743985[/snapback]​*


poser.


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Feb 18 2005, 02:06 PM
> *lol maaan why dont u just leave b4 ur daddys gotta come supervize ur computer time...
> [snapback]2743989[/snapback]​*


dumb bitch, lol, im older then this kid


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

do u even have a bike....u dont have ne on ur site


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Feb 18 2005, 02:06 PM
> *dude you have never owned me bitch you are funny all i here is that hole in the side of your neck your fucking little bicth  :uh:
> [snapback]2743990[/snapback]​*


lol, DARREN HARRIS OWNED...


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

you know you actually have to own someone to say that you owned them....dumb poser :uh:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

> *dumb bitch, lol, im older then this kid *


fuck u...id own u ne day bitch...ur like what 4 months older...fuck u and ur ugly afo ass....******


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Feb 18 2005, 02:08 PM
> *do u even have a bike....u dont have ne on ur site
> [snapback]2743997[/snapback]​*


the question is do you have a low low ? if so post up ...


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Feb 18 2005, 02:10 PM
> *fuck u...id own u ne day bitch...ur like what 4 months older...fuck u and ur ugly afo ass....******
> [snapback]2744008[/snapback]​*


this pussy sounds mad,lol


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low4show_@Feb 18 2005, 01:10 PM
> *the question is do you have a low low ? if so post up ...
> [snapback]2744009[/snapback]​*


no, the question is DO YOU? because you have never even posted it, fucking poser.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

haha im not mad at some poser bitch who thinks he tuff... if i saw u on the street ud fuckin cry...so fuck this internet fighting ....do what u do best...


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 'ray_@Feb 18 2005, 02:11 PM
> *no, the question is DO YOU? because you have never even posted it, fucking poser.
> [snapback]2744020[/snapback]​*


read a few topics and you will get your answere, lol are you still talking i think you should be quite with that gay ass chopper,lol :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Feb 18 2005, 02:12 PM
> *haha im not mad at some poser bitch who thinks he tuff... if i saw u on the street ud fuckin cry...so fuck this internet fighting ....do what u do best...
> [snapback]2744025[/snapback]​*


lol, your the poser, a canadian lowrider,lol riigghhtt, anyway do you have a pic of your bike,poser ?


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low4show_@Feb 18 2005, 01:12 PM
> *read a few topics and you will get your answere, lol are you still talking i think you should be quite with that gay ass chopper,lol  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> [snapback]2744028[/snapback]​*


fuck off and go to school ass clown. you're too busy being a poser on the internet that you forgot how to spell. dumbass.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

dont worry both my bikes will b done soon ....dont got time to work on it


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok how am i owned bitch i have owned you from day one bitch poser don't even have a bike put's his brothers bike up on the net and says it's his then you say your club was from 2003 but just last year you was under a du=iffirent name :uh:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

owned once again haha


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

damn! scroll to the bottom and look at eddies bike!!! its tight!!!!

http://www.freewebs.com/twistedfantasylbc/clubpics.htm


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

haha yea.... didnt he have that pic with the store bought "custom" bondo frame


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I like James' bike it looks pretty cool


Where's Eddie's bike?


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 18 2005, 01:26 PM
> *I like James' bike it looks pretty cool
> Where's Eddie's bike?
> [snapback]2744108[/snapback]​*


he hasnt got one, duh.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

oh yea for sure...but that bike pretty much makes twisted fantacy


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

how many member are still in twisted fantasy?


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

2low if you wan't more members in your club post some of your bikes and get some members from your club on layitlow.com


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 19 2005, 12:17 AM
> *how many member are still in twisted fantasy?
> [snapback]2744364[/snapback]​*


Eddie's brother said there were 10 members in the club. I thought there were 4 myself.


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Feb 18 2005, 02:34 PM
> *2low if you wan't more members in your club post some of your bikes and get some members from your club on layitlow.com
> [snapback]2744468[/snapback]​*


NOOOOO DONT SAY THAT, hes done it too much.


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 18 2005, 03:34 PM
> *Eddie's brother said there were 10 members in the club.  I thought there were 4 myself.
> [snapback]2744471[/snapback]​*


yes there are 10 members in the club, TonyO thanks for the compliment,(james is in the process of getting a custom frame,paint and murals, so is everybody else in the club). my bike is going to show in 2007 because its getting alot of heavy custom parts. TWISTED FANTASY B.C. is going to stay on the low until we hit big, so hopefully we will earn our respect back from all of those respected true lowriders on here. if your going to respect me and my club let me know ahead of time, so i can look out for ya.


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

2low , why did u make several topics about you leaving this site....be gone!!!!!!


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low4show_@Feb 18 2005, 02:50 PM
> *yes there are 10 members in the club, TonyO thanks for the compliment,(james is in the process of getting a custom frame,paint and murals, so is everybody else in the club). my bike is going to show in 2007 because its getting alot of heavy custom parts. TWISTED FANTASY B.C. is going to stay on the low until we hit big, so hopefully we will earn our respect back from all of those respected true lowriders on here. if your going to respect me and my club let me know ahead of time, so i can look out for ya.
> [snapback]2744521[/snapback]​*


:uh: you're pathetic. poser.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn i knw people that do not take that long to build cars and you are just building a bike :biggrin:


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOWN CAR92_@Feb 18 2005, 03:53 PM
> *2low , why did u make several topics about you leaving this site....be gone!!!!!!
> [snapback]2744538[/snapback]​*


naw im not leaving im just going to stay on the low, (im not going to talk shit and stuff)


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2low4show_@Feb 18 2005, 03:55 PM
> *naw im not leaving im just going to stay on the low, (im not going to talk shit and stuff)
> [snapback]2744548[/snapback]​*


how many times have we heard that :biggrin:


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

so where u just having a bad week, like menstraul cramps or something


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low4show_@Feb 18 2005, 02:55 PM
> *naw im not leaving im just going to stay on the low, (im not going to talk shit and stuff)
> [snapback]2744548[/snapback]​*


hmmm we'll see how long you can keep that up


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Feb 18 2005, 03:54 PM
> *damn i knw people that do not take that long to build cars and you are just building a bike  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2744547[/snapback]​*


yeah if you want a nice trike, you have to take our time, you cant rush things.  all i want is for the people in here to respect TWISTED FANTASY B.C. and i will respect each and every one of you and there wont be NO more bullshit topics, only about lowrider bikes and models.


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Feb 18 2005, 03:56 PM
> *how many times have we heard that :biggrin:
> [snapback]2744553[/snapback]​*


yeah thats true i say that alot, but everytime i post it, people start talking shit and get me to talk shit, but not anymore because im going to earn my respect back


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2low4show_@Feb 18 2005, 03:58 PM
> *yeah if you want a nice trike, you have to take our time, you cant rush things.    all i want is for the people in here to respect TWISTED FANTASY B.C. and i will respect each and every one of you and there wont be NO more bullshit topics, only about lowrider bikes and models.
> [snapback]2744563[/snapback]​*


hea homie irespect that you are building a bike but when you go talking shit about my bike is better than your and shit like that all respect goes out the window most of the time i am just fucking with you and u take it to hart  do the damn thang


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2low4show_@Feb 18 2005, 03:59 PM
> *yeah thats true i say that alot, but everytime i post it, people start talking shit and get me to talk shit, but not anymore because im going to earn my respect back
> [snapback]2744577[/snapback]​*


it is going to be hard homie trust me :biggrin:


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

you wont ever get my respect back, cos you never had it.


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

i dont even care if anybody respects me, all i want is for the people to respect my club... just please respect TWISTED FANTASY B.C. the club never did anything to anybody, yes its true that i talk shit back but that will all stop of you guys respect TF  and hopper ali, i dont need ya respect because you dont even have respect for the lowrider game or yourself for that matter, just stop already you aint hurting me none...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

fucking christ you are STILL carryin on with this bullshit??


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

time will tell :biggrin:


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

i aint respecting your club either.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 18 2005, 04:05 PM
> *fucking christ you are STILL carryin on with this bullshit??
> [snapback]2744616[/snapback]​*


who are u talking to :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

TWISTED FANTASY B.C.





:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low4show_@Feb 18 2005, 03:03 PM
> * hopper ali, i dont need ya respect because you dont even have respect for the lowrider game, just stop already you aint hurting me none...
> [snapback]2744606[/snapback]​*


*BULLSHIT*


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 18 2005, 04:05 PM
> *fucking christ you are STILL carryin on with this bullshit??
> [snapback]2744616[/snapback]​*


lowjoker77 do you see what i mean, can you tell ya boy to stop ? because i stoped...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

now now leave the little kid alone so he can build a bike that is going to be in lrb in 2007 :biggrin:


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Feb 18 2005, 03:07 PM
> *now now leave the little kid alone so he can build a bike that is going to be in lrb in 2007 :biggrin:
> [snapback]2744629[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOWN CAR92_@Feb 18 2005, 04:06 PM
> *TWISTED FANTASY B.C.
> :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> [snapback]2744623[/snapback]​*


 :uh: now why do you do that ? i respect you....


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low4show_@Feb 18 2005, 03:07 PM
> *:uh:  now why do you do that ? i respect you....
> [snapback]2744635[/snapback]​*


:roflmao:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2low4show_@Feb 18 2005, 05:06 PM
> *lowjoker77 do you see what i mean, can you tell ya boy to stop ? because i stoped...
> [snapback]2744625[/snapback]​*


shut the fuck up...he ain't got anything to do with me.

This topic was dead until YOU had to bring it back alive... :uh: 

stay on the low my ass, you just can't stand people NOT talking about you. 



YOU'RE JEALOUS!!


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

:0


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Feb 18 2005, 04:07 PM
> *now now leave the little kid alone so he can build a bike that is going to be in lrb in 2007 :biggrin:
> [snapback]2744629[/snapback]​*


lol, you cant pull me under this time :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low4show_@Feb 18 2005, 03:08 PM
> *lol, you cant pull me under this time  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2744644[/snapback]​*


i suppose you're going to claim to have a big penis next...


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2low4show_@Feb 18 2005, 05:07 PM
> *:uh:  now why do you do that ? i respect you....
> [snapback]2744635[/snapback]​*



hhahaha
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2low4show_@Feb 18 2005, 04:08 PM
> *lol, you cant pull me under this time  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2744644[/snapback]​*


i will test you jealous eddie :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 18 2005, 05:10 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice one


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hea 1ofaknd got the beast started today and the new batt in it :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

he 1low, i got the shit today....fucker, i have to pay 55 cents for the shipping!!!


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

This is fun and all....but I have much better things to do then to keep catering to the needs of the biggest attention whore of all time.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Feb 18 2005, 05:11 PM
> *hea 1ofaknd got the beast started today and the new batt in it :biggrin:
> [snapback]2744663[/snapback]​*


hittin bumper yet? :biggrin: I'll have to roll through and check it out


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 18 2005, 05:11 PM
> *This is fun and all....but I have much better things to do then to keep catering to the needs of the biggest attention whore of all time.
> [snapback]2744668[/snapback]​*


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 18 2005, 04:11 PM
> *he 1low, i got the shit today....fucker, i have to pay 55 cents for the shipping!!!
> [snapback]2744664[/snapback]​*




You better next day air that shit to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Take pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

yo kid, you need a blunt cus ya take sht way too serious uffin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 18 2005, 05:12 PM
> *You better next day air that shit to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Take pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2744673[/snapback]​*


no no no..i got YOUR shit today....that you sent. and you didn't put enough stamps on it!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 18 2005, 04:11 PM
> *hittin bumper yet?  :biggrin:  I'll have to roll through and check it out
> [snapback]2744669[/snapback]​*


nope i have to get it charged so i can have daVE REWIRED THE SET UP AND get the newe trailing arms :biggrin: then it is time for the 18"cylinder to go on it


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 'ray_@Feb 18 2005, 04:15 PM
> *
> [snapback]2744690[/snapback]​*


lol, wow you got some weed, your cool :thumbsup: ,lol


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

looks like some dark dirt anyways :dunno: hope its just dark in the room


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

lmao :biggrin:


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOWN CAR92_@Feb 18 2005, 04:17 PM
> *looks like some dark dirt anyways :dunno:  hope its just dark in the room
> [snapback]2744697[/snapback]​*


lol, its dirt, lol


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 18 2005, 05:08 PM
> *shut the fuck up...he ain't got anything to do with me.
> 
> This topic was dead until YOU had to bring it back alive... :uh:
> ...


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

ahh speakin of.................


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

its not even mine, it was a pic taken at my brothers band practice.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 'ray_@Feb 18 2005, 04:20 PM
> *its not even mine, it was a pic taken at my brothers band practice.
> [snapback]2744727[/snapback]​*



lmao pot head band geeks


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 18 2005, 03:22 PM
> *lmao pot head band geeks
> [snapback]2744740[/snapback]​*


geeks? lol wtf


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

lol, anyway all im looking for is for the people on here to respect my club, let me know if you respect my club


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 'ray_@Feb 18 2005, 04:23 PM
> *geeks? lol wtf
> [snapback]2744752[/snapback]​*



ahh my bad ali thought you meant school band geeks


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 18 2005, 03:24 PM
> *ahh my bad ali thought you meant school band geeks
> [snapback]2744759[/snapback]​*


lol hahahaha they are a heavy metal band man


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2low4show_@Feb 18 2005, 04:23 PM
> *lol, anyway all im looking for is for the people on here to respect my club, let me know if you respect my club
> [snapback]2744753[/snapback]​*



you can hug my nuts how about that :uh:


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

your club :thumbsdown: 







































:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 'ray_@Feb 18 2005, 04:25 PM
> *lol hahahaha they are a heavy metal band man
> [snapback]2744763[/snapback]​*



sweet are they any good be honest :biggrin:


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 18 2005, 04:25 PM
> *you can hug my nuts how about that  :uh:
> [snapback]2744769[/snapback]​*


ok rollin deep gets no respect...


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

...my fucking bike club is better


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 18 2005, 03:26 PM
> *sweet are they any good  be honest  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2744775[/snapback]​*


well i havent actually heard them yet.... haha, apparently they are, when they get some shit recorded i'll hook you up if you want hahaha


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2low4show_@Feb 18 2005, 04:26 PM
> *ok rollin deep gets no respect...
> [snapback]2744778[/snapback]​*




OH SHIT now im worried :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOWN CAR92_@Feb 18 2005, 04:26 PM
> *your club :thumbsdown:
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> [snapback]2744773[/snapback]​*


your gay :0 














:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: j/k


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

I hate you and your club...allways will. And you have no one but yourself to thank for that.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 'ray_@Feb 18 2005, 04:27 PM
> *well i havent actually heard them yet.... haha, apparently they are, when they get some shit recorded i'll hook you up if you want hahaha
> [snapback]2744785[/snapback]​*


cool ill have a listen


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 18 2005, 03:28 PM
> *I hate you and your club...allways will. And you have no one but yourself to thank for that.
> [snapback]2744790[/snapback]​*


 :0


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 18 2005, 03:28 PM
> *cool ill have a listen
> [snapback]2744792[/snapback]​*


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

i dont know much about this character but why does everyone hate him LOL


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2low4show_@Feb 18 2005, 04:28 PM
> *your gay  :0
> :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  j/k
> [snapback]2744787[/snapback]​*



damn its amazing how dumb you are its like a whole new level of retardation :roflmao:


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOWN CAR92_@Feb 18 2005, 04:29 PM
> *i dont know much about this character but why does everyone hate him LOL
> [snapback]2744798[/snapback]​*


you just answered your own question because they are haters, jealous and they are just mad that they aint going any where in the lowrider scene...


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low4show_@Feb 18 2005, 03:30 PM
> *you just answered your own question because they are haters, jealous and they are just mad that they aint going any where in the lowrider scene...
> [snapback]2744815[/snapback]​*


you just keep telling yourself that and you'll get along fine son


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

thats nice but lets here the other side of the story


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 18 2005, 04:28 PM
> *I hate you and your club...allways will. And you have no one but yourself to thank for that.
> [snapback]2744790[/snapback]​*


 :uh: the kid with no bike


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2low4show_@Feb 18 2005, 04:30 PM
> *you just answered your own question because they are haters, jealous and they are just mad that they aint going any where in the lowrider scene...
> [snapback]2744815[/snapback]​*



you really have no clue as to what any one is talking about do you do you have down syndrome corky


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

either that or your papi is right behind you watching waht your typing





























































just kidding 2low4show, you know i don't mean it


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low4show_@Feb 18 2005, 03:32 PM
> *:uh:  the kid with no bike
> [snapback]2744825[/snapback]​*


 a 23 year old kid.... hmmmm


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 18 2005, 04:30 PM
> *damn its amazing how dumb you are its like a whole new level of retardation  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2744808[/snapback]​*


 :tears: and its sad that you want a man to hug your balls  maybe alittle too gay ?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2low4show_@Feb 18 2005, 04:32 PM
> *:uh:  the kid with no bike
> [snapback]2744825[/snapback]​*



a guy with an impala dumb shit way past done with bikes get over yourself corky


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low4show_@Feb 18 2005, 03:34 PM
> *:tears: and its sad that you want a man to hug your balls    maybe alittle too gay ?
> [snapback]2744836[/snapback]​*


don't lie you're not a man


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Feb 18 2005, 04:33 PM
> *either that or your papi is right behind you watching waht your typing
> just kidding 2low4show, you know i don't mean it
> [snapback]2744830[/snapback]​*


lol, i know, he is somebody that will be getting respect from me.


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2low4show_@Feb 18 2005, 02:30 PM
> *you just answered your own question because they are haters, jealous and they are just mad that they aint going any where in the lowrider scene...
> [snapback]2744815[/snapback]​*


Dude I gave away a bike that would have clowned your ass graphics all kandy with chrome and gold parts I had over $1,000 in that bike going no where your trippin :roflmao: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2low4show_@Feb 18 2005, 04:34 PM
> *:tears: and its sad that you want a man to hug your balls    maybe alittle too gay ?
> [snapback]2744836[/snapback]​*


whatever you like *** boy hug them kiss them lick them shit you could tell them you love them but they might not say it back
:roflmao:


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 18 2005, 04:35 PM
> *a guy with an impala dumb shit way past done with bikes get over yourself corky
> [snapback]2744837[/snapback]​*


WOW, i wasnt even talking to you, :uh:


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2low4show_@Feb 18 2005, 05:34 PM
> *:tears: and its sad that you want a man to hug your balls    maybe im alittle too gay ?
> [snapback]2744836[/snapback]​*



:0


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Feb 18 2005, 04:35 PM
> *Dude I gave away a bike that would have clowned your ass graphics all kandy with chrome and gold parts I had over $1,000 in that bike going no where your trippin  :roflmao:  :twak:  :buttkick:
> [snapback]2744843[/snapback]​*


WOW, a thousand :0 , please im going to spend more then that just on the plating :uh:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2low4show_@Feb 18 2005, 04:35 PM
> *lol, i know, he is somebody that will be getting respect from me.
> [snapback]2744841[/snapback]​*



o blahdee oh bladah life goes on corky :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

damn, i dont think you will ever get respect back from anybody the way you act. i respect every club and person out here, but when there's people like you in the club, it's kinda hard to respect them. you cant take them too seriously.


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

let me see these fuckign bikes your talkin bout


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low4show_@Feb 18 2005, 03:38 PM
> *WOW, a thousand  :0 , please im going to spend more then that just on the plating  :uh:
> [snapback]2744857[/snapback]​*


motherfucker you're getting ripped off :roflmao:


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

ANYWAY IM OUT, SO YOU GUYS CAN HAVE FUN TALKING SHIT AND HATING ON US AS MUCH AS YOU WANT. :uh:


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2low4show_@Feb 18 2005, 02:38 PM
> *WOW, a thousand  :0 , please im going to spend more then that just on the plating  :uh:
> [snapback]2744857[/snapback]​*


we will see bitch I am way past bikes kids toys if I wanted to I'd build a bike to clown your ass without breaking a sweat :uh:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2low4show_@Feb 18 2005, 04:38 PM
> *WOW, a thousand  :0 , please im going to spend more then that just on the plating  :uh:
> [snapback]2744857[/snapback]​*



thats cause you have no respect and you will never get the kind of hook ups that we got and that was the first time the bike was done when he gave it to me it had well over 5 grand in it so really corky till you know how to pee without a diaper just shut the fuck up corky


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low4show_@Feb 18 2005, 03:40 PM
> *ANYWAY IM OUT, SO YOU GUYS CAN HAVE FUN TALKING SHIT AND HATING ON US AS MUCH AS YOU WANT. :uh:
> [snapback]2744879[/snapback]​*


:tears:


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2low4show_@Feb 18 2005, 05:40 PM
> *ANYWAY IM OUT, SO YOU GUYS CAN HAVE FUN TALKING SHIT AND HATING ON US AS MUCH AS YOU WANT. :uh:
> [snapback]2744879[/snapback]​*


hey dickhead if your fuckign bike is so nice, then who gives a fuck what they say, cus your bike is nice......or is it??


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2low4show_@Feb 18 2005, 04:40 PM
> *ANYWAY IM OUT, SO YOU GUYS CAN HAVE FUN TALKING SHIT AND HATING ON US AS MUCH AS YOU WANT. :uh:
> [snapback]2744879[/snapback]​*


trust that we will you and your bullshit club is the laughing stock of the lowrider scene lmfao


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Yeah no shit ali. The "kid" that has 3 cars with another on the way...has build more motorcycles, bikes, cars, etc then you ever will. And it dont take me no 5 years to build a bike.

To the dude who asked to hear the other side of the story...Eddie used to be okay...he would just go back and forth with ali all the time and we thought ali was the bad one...but soon we all realized that 2low4sho is a serious fucking queer who thinks that him and his little "club are the best thing since buttered toast. Then when he got a tough like and starting acting like a bitch everyone started telling him the TRUTH and thats that he is a immature little fuck that has a lame ass club with only 7 members over 4 states. He calls them chapters but we all know that the only reason you break down into chapters is when you have a substantial amount of members in a location...he thinks that his chapters having 1 member constitutes a chapter. Anyway...he started talking shit to everyone about thier bikes and such and started calling everyone bitches and **** because he cant handle the truth that he and his club arent shit. None of his "members" ever back him up because they dont want to look like fools like he is. He is a piece of shit and everyone lets him know. He got owned in a poll about who's bike is better...he lost fair and square and then just started talking more shit and saying we are all jealous and haters. He even calls me a jealous hater when I have built and sold 3 bikes allready and build a few cars etc. I dont even have a bike anymore because I build cars instead...like grown folks do...and he still says I am jealous of his bike. Basically he cant handle the truth...so he uses the excuse that we are all jealous haters...when in all actuallity he is the jealous one who hates on everyones shit cuzz he only wishes he could build shit half as nice as some of these guys in twice the time.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 'ray_@Feb 18 2005, 04:42 PM
> *:tears:
> [snapback]2744889[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 18 2005, 04:35 PM
> *a guy with an impala dumb shit way past done with bikes get over yourself corky
> [snapback]2744837[/snapback]​*




bump


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

rolling deep into your butt c.c. are the number one gay club of america. im out 1


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low4show_@Feb 18 2005, 03:48 PM
> *rolling deep into your butt c.c. are the number one gay club of america. im out 1
> [snapback]2744913[/snapback]​*


JEALOUS POSER GAY BITCH JEALOUS JEALOUS


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2low4show_@Feb 18 2005, 02:48 PM
> *rolling deep into your butt c.c. are the number one gay club of america. im out 1
> [snapback]2744913[/snapback]​*


You better hope you or your *** ass club doesn't come to the west coast you will be hated on trust me on this one you little *** ass bitch :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 18 2005, 04:42 PM
> *thats cause you have no respect and you will never get the kind of hook ups that we got and that was the first time the bike was done when he gave it to me it had well over 5 grand in it so really corky till you know how to pee without a diaper just shut the fuck up corky
> [snapback]2744888[/snapback]​*




you got owned shut up and stop crying corky
:tears: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

thats it im telling your dad corky he is gonna get the stick on your ass again :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

go get another flea market bike the upgraded china one lol

right now he is on his bead crying :tears: :tears: :tears: into his pillow 


*** ass corky


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 18 2005, 03:53 PM
> *thats it im telling your dad corky he is gonna get the stick on your ass again  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2744933[/snapback]​*


reminds me of a film i once saw


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 'ray_@Feb 18 2005, 04:57 PM
> *reminds me of a film i once saw
> [snapback]2744951[/snapback]​*



was it called gummo and star eddie i mean corky lmfao


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2low4show_@Feb 18 2005, 04:38 PM
> *WOW, a thousand  :0 , please im going to spend more then that just on the plating  :uh:
> [snapback]2744857[/snapback]​*


HAHAHAHA Please I have WAY more than that in just my hydro setup! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 'ray_@Feb 18 2005, 05:31 PM
> *
> [snapback]2745047[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Feb 18 2005, 05:00 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]2745154[/snapback]​*


nice! my friend got a green strat for x-mas


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 'ray_@Feb 18 2005, 06:03 PM
> *nice! my friend got a green strat for x-mas
> [snapback]2745167[/snapback]​*


Thanks for the complement :cheesy: 

did your friend get an American or a mexican??? Mine's american, 2002, chrome blue, I broke the original bridge doing a dive bomb so I replaced it with the Wilkinson in the pic. I also got locking tuners and some other goodies. I think all together I got like $1600 invested in it. I love it.


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Feb 18 2005, 05:06 PM
> *Thanks for the complement :cheesy:
> 
> did your friend get an American or a mexican??? Mine's american, 2002, chrome blue, I broke the original bridge doing a dive bomb so I replaced it with the Wilkinson in the pic. I also got locking tuners and some other goodies. I think all together I got like $1600 invested in it. I love it.
> [snapback]2745184[/snapback]​*


i'm not sure, i think its mexican. its a 2004 i think, plays good though.


i fucked up my floyd rose dive bombing it to hell!! now it wont tune properly  have to do some korn tuning hahaha


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

Here are some other guitar pics

the first one is all of the ones I got, the second one is Me and my band about 3 years ago. ( i cant believe i,ve had the strat that long)


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

lets jam baby :biggrin:


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

thats quite a nice collection you got there! where do you keep them all?

heres my stuff...


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

and my amp


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i wish i could play but my fingers are to fat  but the lady love it :biggrin:


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

my mini amps


----------



## Big Chino G (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 18 2005, 04:27 PM
> *OH SHIT  now im worried  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2744786[/snapback]​*


this crazy mother fucker!!!! I wasnt going to say shit, but you trippin now. if you cant see that this vato gets respect then youre just a hater, a blind one at that. you need to chill on all the lame shit and and work on your bike. james bike is tight but thats about it. as far as your club goes, you nned to do more thaten those car wash shows. they cool and all but come on now. you always trippin on fools cuuz you know you wont see anyone in the car wash shows. probably sweep them all time cuzz no one else goes to them. you need to sit back and do what you say youre going to do like not talk shit. we all know that vale verga ali aint never going to be shit in the lowriding world, but you reppin u.s.a and you make raza out this way look lame. so sit down and stop your shit already.


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Chino G_@Feb 19 2005, 10:35 AM
> *this crazy mother fucker!!!! I wasnt going to say shit, but you trippin now. if you cant see that this vato gets respect then youre just a hater, a blind one at that. you need to chill on all the lame shit and and work on your bike. james bike is tight but thats about it. as far as your club goes, you nned to do more thaten those car wash shows. they cool and all but come on now. you always trippin on fools cuuz you know you wont see anyone in the car wash shows. probably sweep them all time cuzz no one else goes to them. you need to sit back and do what you say youre going to do like not talk shit. we all know that vale verga ali aint never going to be shit in the lowriding world, but you reppin u.s.a and you make raza out this way look lame. so sit down and stop your shit already.
> [snapback]2747688[/snapback]​*


ok i feel ya, but just to let you know those are old pics, we are getting new pics soon, and thanks for the compliment..


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

and the ONLY reason i talk shit to people on here is if they do it first......


----------



## 2low4show (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gangstersparadise1_@Feb 18 2005, 05:59 PM
> *HAHAHAHA Please I have WAY more than that in just my hydro setup! :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> [snapback]2745151[/snapback]​*


so...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i would love to see you one time homie just one that is all it would take for me to slap you around like the little bith that you are dirty eddie :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

dude you will get owned bitch hope you do you will go home bitch slaped cause when i beat you i am going to slap you like the bitch you are and make you go get my trophie all talk bitch you are all talk :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

happy times


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Chino G_@Feb 19 2005, 09:35 AM
> * we all know that vale verga ali aint never going to be shit in the lowriding world
> [snapback]2747688[/snapback]​*


yea boiiii


----------



## Big Chino G (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 'ray_@Feb 19 2005, 12:32 PM
> *yea boiiii
> [snapback]2748105[/snapback]​*


realize , vale verga leva. studying lowriding, we live it fool. you aint studying either, youre just bitin our style.so until you come with with an old scholl stingray or even an azlan cruiser youre being owned by a 5 year old on a pink occ.


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Chino G_@Feb 19 2005, 12:26 PM
> *youre being owned by a 5 year old on a pink occ.
> [snapback]2748324[/snapback]​*


WHAT THE FUCK, thats bullshit.


i'm selling my schwinn to build a lowrider anyways, so i don't give a shit what you think. i dont come on here saying i have a club and that i'm going to win loads of trophys or any of that shit. you're the one trying to make it sound like that.


----------



## Big Chino G (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 'ray_@Feb 19 2005, 01:34 PM
> *WHAT THE FUCK, thats bullshit.
> i'm selling my schwinn to build a lowrider anyways, so i don't give a shit what you think. i dont come on here saying i have a club and that i'm going to win loads of trophys or any of that shit. you're the one trying to make it sound like that.
> [snapback]2748366[/snapback]​*


cuzz youre lame ass cant coprehend. shes rollin the same shit as you!!!!! and shes only 5 puto!!!! everyone remembers how you had them pics up of your lame bike and it looked like you just got done fucking your bike or it fucked you , because you were laying on the seat like you were all in love with it and shit. lookin all punk ass and shit. you give them homies across the atlantic a bad name. but thats cool youre just a sack rider anyways.


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Chino G_@Feb 19 2005, 12:39 PM
> *cuzz youre lame ass cant coprehend. shes rollin the same shit as you!!!!! and shes only 5 puto!!!!    everyone remebers how you had them pics up of your lame bike and it look like you just got done fucking your bike or it fucked you , because you were laying on the seat like you were all in love with it and shit.  lookin all punk ass and shit. you give them homies across the atlantic a bad name. but thats cool youre just a sack rider anyways.
> [snapback]2748386[/snapback]​*


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Chino G_@Feb 19 2005, 12:39 PM
> *cuzz youre lame ass cant coprehend. shes rollin the same shit as you!!!!! and shes only 5 puto!!!!
> [snapback]2748386[/snapback]​*


so you're saying there arent any 5 year old lowriders in the game then? :uh:


----------



## Big Chino G (Nov 22, 2004)

there it is there leva


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Chino G_@Feb 19 2005, 12:41 PM
> *there it is there leva
> [snapback]2748412[/snapback]​*


no fucking shit


----------



## Big Chino G (Nov 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 'ray_@Feb 19 2005, 01:41 PM
> *so you're saying there arent any 5 year old lowriders in the game then? :uh:
> [snapback]2748411[/snapback]​*


no im saying your lame ass cant comprehend, shes five , youre like 15 or some shit and shes bustin the same shit as you. and yes there are 5 year olds in the game and theyll smoke you and your bike. lil red from denver got you beat all day .


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

lets all be friends


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Chino G_@Feb 19 2005, 12:44 PM
> *no im saying your lame ass cant comprehend, shes five , youre like 15 or some shit and shes bustin the same shit as you. and yes there are 5 year olds in the game and theyll smoke you and your bike. lil red from denver got you beat all day .
> [snapback]2748430[/snapback]​*


but i'm sure they dont pay for all their shit, not everyone can have their daddy buy them lots of expensive things. :uh:


----------



## Big Chino G (Nov 22, 2004)

its called hustle , you wouldnt know about that shit.


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Chino G_@Feb 19 2005, 12:49 PM
> *its called hustle , you wouldnt know about that shit.
> [snapback]2748475[/snapback]​*


ok, whatever you say, it must be that.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

where is eddie i need some oranges and my lwan cut it look good for the spring :biggrin:


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Feb 19 2005, 03:44 PM
> *lets all be friends
> [snapback]2748435[/snapback]​*


im down


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

lol us canadians must stick together cuz like 2low said....lowriders in canada :O


----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Feb 19 2005, 10:51 AM
> *dude you will get owned bitch hope you do you will go home bitch slaped cause when i beat you i am going to slap you like the bitch you are and make you go get my trophie all talk bitch you are all talk :biggrin:
> [snapback]2747751[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Take some pics for us :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

it is eddie lmao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: where is the oranges :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Feb 20 2005, 04:28 PM
> *it is eddie lmao  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: where is the oranges  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2752496[/snapback]​*


damn, i knew i forgot something!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

how much for 5 eddie :biggrin: maybe he can get some money and buy some custom parts :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Feb 20 2005, 04:42 PM
> *how much for 5 eddie :biggrin:
> [snapback]2752553[/snapback]​*


he says nickel ninety five!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

lmao he has along way to go :biggrin:


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i think it is funny if we are so gay why you got us in my sig and look what eddie just pm me lmao 


> *its so sad that you are jealous of me and my club, but dont worry cracker, we are going to dominate the show next year, so fuck you and all of your pussy ass club, you stupid white piece of shit, fucking hick, you probably smell like ya moms pussy, blow a dick you overgrown cocksucker. your bike sucks, your gay store bought parts suck, your really gay club sucks, actaully you dont even have a club its a bunch of gay crackers with nasty ass bikes, who call themselves a club. you just an internet club,lol str8 gay b.c.  :uh: *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i think someone is a little jealous :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedNut86 (Dec 7, 2004)

come on people, everybody just stop, lets just talk about bikes and models


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

do you want us to hug and sing around a fire and sing coom by ya fuck that :biggrin: tell eddie to go sale some oranges


----------



## TwistedNut86 (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Feb 20 2005, 07:50 PM
> *do you want us to hug and sing around a fire and sing coom by ya fuck that  :biggrin:  tell eddie to go sale some oranges
> [snapback]2753495[/snapback]​*


this is what i mean, im not going to start talking shit to you, because its true what eddie said. we are going to try and attend the lowrider junction show next year, and our bikes are going to speak for themselves. but just to let you know, you aint going to be happy with the outcome. because we are going to dominate the show... and i like how you always tell eddie that he reps his club bad, but you should take a look in the mirror....


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

so how about that huggin n singing lol


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

I like how these guys think they are gonna dominate the show...when there are other clubs and other people building shit at the same time...with higher budgets and better craftsmanship...apparently twisted fantasy b.c. are the only people in the country with bikes. :ugh: They are just setting themselves up for disappointment when they dont win shit...and come back looking like idiots.


Its one thing to say your gonna come out showing hard...its another to say your gonna dominate the show. Thats called being conceited and having an inflated ego...none of you guys have a reason to be conceided or have inflated egos cuzz you aint built or showed *one* bike that would win, let alone dominate a show.


----------



## TwistedNut86 (Dec 7, 2004)

maybe you guys are envious of us and you dont want to show it ? because most of the people on here who talk shit are the people who build models or dont even have a bike..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

dude i build bikes for fun not to go for a trophie hell if i want taht i will buy one but i have nevr talked bad about aclub but you dirty eddie and your fucking club can go to fucking hell bitchs and jealous little kids :uh:


----------



## TwistedNut86 (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Feb 20 2005, 08:07 PM
> *dude i cant build bikes but eddie and your club build the best bikes [snapback]2753589[/snapback]​*


ok see this proves that you guys are jealous of us, because we didnt say anything just now and you got on me, its ok, you should actaully stop, not building but putting together your bike. because your bikes dont look good at all, and i think your jealous of us because we are all going to be mild custom and up, very soon. we are getting a radical trike in the club in a couple of days, dont worry when he joins i will post pics, and you will feel like shit...

GUYS DONT BE MAD AT US BECAUSE OUR CLUB IS BETTER, YOU SHOULD BE HAPPY...


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TwistedNut86_@Feb 20 2005, 09:02 PM
> *maybe you guys are envious of us and you dont want to show it ? because most of the people on here who talk shit are the people who build models or dont even have a bike..
> [snapback]2753562[/snapback]​*



Maybe your dilusional. I could honeslty care less if you show, dont show, win or dont win...eddie is a fuck up...period. And he ruined his and his clubs name on here forever...and alot of the same people you guys will be showing against are the same ones from here and they have all seen the way eddie acts and the way he misrepresents his club. They also see all the shit he talks. That doesnt change the fact that what I said above is true. You guys do have inflated ego's and you have no reason to...NONE of your bikes are show worthy let alone show winners. So keep thinking you guys are the shit...but like I have said numerous times before...YOUR NOT! As far as i'm concerned...the best thing for you guys would be to shut the fuck up...untill you got show winning bikes...because saying your gonna "dominte the shows" it moronic and it just goes to show how stupid you all are. Your all obviously very immature and cant comprehend reality.


Editing quotes is yet another serious sign of immaturity.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

lmao little jealoys kids you bitchs you and eddie go suck each other dick :uh:


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

your fucking bike sucks


----------



## TwistedNut86 (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 20 2005, 08:16 PM
> *NONE of your bikes are show worthy let alone show winners. [snapback]2753639[/snapback]​*


your joking right ? james bike is better then anybike in ya club, and like we said just wait a little longer. so be quite and play with your little models :uh:


----------



## TwistedNut86 (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOWN CAR92_@Feb 20 2005, 08:17 PM
> *your fucking bike sucks
> [snapback]2753644[/snapback]​*


you never seen my bike :uh:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TwistedNut86_@Feb 20 2005, 10:19 PM
> *your joking right ? james bike is better then anybike in ya club, and like we said just wait a little longer. so be quite and play with your little models  :uh:
> [snapback]2753652[/snapback]​*


you think james' bike is tite? wow, ya'll got long ways to go homie.........


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

never showed a bike and has never won ashow i have won 2 shows and you cakk my bike a pos lmao go back to school bitchs :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedNut86 (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Feb 20 2005, 08:20 PM
> *you think james' bike is tite? wow, ya'll got long ways to go homie.........
> [snapback]2753659[/snapback]​*


yeah it is, you never seen the new frame and custom mirrors, post a pic of your bike...


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwistedNut86_@Feb 20 2005, 10:19 PM
> *you never seen my bike  :uh:
> [snapback]2753657[/snapback]​*



i know :biggrin: but can you post it ???


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i hope all of your guy come to a show that i am at cause i will slap you bitch around like the hoes you are and make you get my trophie :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedNut86 (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOWN CAR92_@Feb 20 2005, 08:21 PM
> *i know :biggrin:  but can you post it  ???
> [snapback]2753670[/snapback]​*


lol its in parts right now, i should have pics in a few weeks.. :biggrin:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TwistedNut86_@Feb 20 2005, 10:21 PM
> *yeah it is, you never seen the new frame and custom mirrors, post a pic of your bike...
> [snapback]2753669[/snapback]​*


no, no. theres no need for me to post my bike up...........


----------



## TwistedNut86 (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Feb 20 2005, 08:22 PM
> *i hope all of your guy come to a show that i am at cause i will slap you bitch around like the hoes you are and make you get my trophie :biggrin:
> [snapback]2753680[/snapback]​*


ok cumputer tough guy.. keep talking on the computer :uh: anyway lets get back to bikes and models


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

nobody cares about your club as a whole....eddie is the issue, not you. or any of the other members. Eddie is the stepchild that needs a beating....

and he wouldn't make it past the door without getting slapped down. i guess you all would have to enter his bike for him :thumbsup:


----------



## TwistedNut86 (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Feb 20 2005, 08:23 PM
> *no, no. theres no need for me to post my bike up...........
> [snapback]2753687[/snapback]​*


why not ? just post it up.. you have a better bike then me, so post it ?


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

fuck all u motherfuckers....ya slackin......im gonna put my bike back together


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TwistedNut86_@Feb 20 2005, 10:25 PM
> *why not ? just post it up.. you have a better bike then me, so post it ?
> [snapback]2753701[/snapback]​*


never said i had a better bike than you asshole........


----------



## TwistedNut86 (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 20 2005, 08:25 PM
> *nobody cares about your club as a whole....eddie is the issue, not you. or any of the other members.  Eddie is the stepchild that needs a beating....
> 
> and he wouldn't make it past the door without getting slapped down. i guess you all would have to enter his bike for him  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2753694[/snapback]​*


so do you disrespect the club or just eddie ?


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TwistedNut86_@Feb 20 2005, 09:19 PM
> *your joking right ? james bike is better then anybike in ya club, and like we said just wait a little longer. so be quite and play with your little models  :uh:
> [snapback]2753652[/snapback]​*





Thats the best bike you have...and that is faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar from a show dominating bike...that isnt even a show winning bike. I'll tell you the same thing I told dirty eddie...*I DONT HAVE A BIKE CLUB!* (made it nice and easy for your stupid ass to read) And another thing little girl....I build CARS...real ones with 4 wheels and engines...shit your young ass prolly cant even drive yet and thats why you still fuck with bikes...I build models on the side as one of many of my hobbies...along with graphics design, web design, custom metal fabrication, custom car work, stereo installs, custom interiors, hydros etc. etc. etc. So once again I have proven my point.


----------



## TwistedNut86 (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Feb 20 2005, 08:26 PM
> *never said i had a better bike than you asshole........
> [snapback]2753705[/snapback]​*


so, POST A PIC :angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TwistedNut86_@Feb 20 2005, 09:26 PM
> *so do you disrespect the club or just eddie ?
> [snapback]2753711[/snapback]​*


fuck u and youe club bitch anybody who is down with eddie can suck my dick


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwistedNut86_@Feb 20 2005, 10:26 PM
> *so do you disrespect the club or just eddie ?
> [snapback]2753711[/snapback]​*


eddie started the whole entire thing by coming in MY topic about some show coverage and talking shit about ALL the bikes there..not just ours. he not only disrepected me, but everyone in attendance. there lies the issue. HE dragged you all's "club" through the mud. He's really the only one of all of you that has mental issues :around:


----------



## TwistedNut86 (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 20 2005, 08:27 PM
> *Thats the best bike you have...and that is faaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar from a show dominating bike...that isnt even a show winning bike. I'll tell you the same thing I told dirty eddie...I DONT HAVE A BIKE CLUB! (made it nice and easy for your stupid ass to read) And another thing little girl....I build CARS...real ones with 4 wheels and engines...shit your young ass prolly cant even drive yet and thats why you still fuck with bikes...I build models on the side as one of many of my hobbies...along with graphics design, web design, custom metal fabrication, custom car work, stereo installs, custom interiors, hydros etc. etc. etc. So once again I have proven my point.
> [snapback]2753714[/snapback]​*


see now where did you get your info from ? nobody said that james bike is the best bike in the club, we have bikes right now in shops getting them customized. everybody just stop this BS, just wait until we hit big. now lets get back to bikes and models


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TwistedNut86_@Feb 20 2005, 09:28 PM
> *so, POST A PIC  :angry:
> [snapback]2753725[/snapback]​*


number 1 he can not show you his frame it is here with me getting mods to the frame bitch ass nugga go sale some oranges


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

hit big in 2007????


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TwistedNut86_@Feb 20 2005, 09:31 PM
> *see now where did you get your info from ? nobody said that james bike is the best bike in the club, we have bikes right now in shops getting them customized. everybody just stop this BS, just wait until we hit big. now lets get back to bikes and models
> [snapback]2753737[/snapback]​*


see we build our shit we do not have someone to do it you little fucking bitchs :uh:


----------



## TwistedNut86 (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 20 2005, 08:29 PM
> *eddie started the whole entire thing by coming in MY topic about some show coverage and talking shit about ALL the bikes there..not just ours. he not only disrepected me, but everyone in attendance. there lies the issue. HE dragged you all's "club" through the mud.  He's really the only one of all of you that has mental issues  :around:
> [snapback]2753733[/snapback]​*


oh so saying that "if the club went there we would of got some trophies" is starting ?


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Feb 20 2005, 10:32 PM
> *she we build our shit we do not have someone to do it you little fucking bitchs :uh:
> [snapback]2753744[/snapback]​*


werd to yo momma.............oh yeah, my mom goes to college


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

does anyone have a pic of there fucking bike??? :uh:


----------



## TwistedNut86 (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Feb 20 2005, 08:32 PM
> *see we build our shit we do not have someone to do it you little fucking bitchs :uh:
> [snapback]2753744[/snapback]​*


what are you talking about we make custom frames and whatever else the club members want.. :uh: yeah you make some nice custom parts, thats why every single part on ya bike is store bought except for the frame... :uh: :uh:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwistedNut86_@Feb 20 2005, 10:32 PM
> *oh so saying that "if the club went there we would of got some trophies" is starting ?
> [snapback]2753745[/snapback]​*


go read the entire topic....and shut the fuck up about it and it'll all go away, he starts these topics(just like this one) and brings the shit on himself.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

go to there free web-site and you can see the internet gangsta acting hard :biggrin:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TwistedNut86_@Feb 20 2005, 10:34 PM
> *what are you talking about we make custom frames and whatever else the club members want..  :uh:  yeah you make some nice custom parts, thats why every single part on ya bike is store bought except for the frame... :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2753763[/snapback]​*


oh and all of your parts are custom made?? BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Feb 20 2005, 10:36 PM
> *go to there free web-site and you can see the internet gangsta acting hard  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2753775[/snapback]​*


of course it's free...they spent all their money on custom parts!! :cheesy: they can't afford 2 dollars a month for a domain!! lmao


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

lmao :biggrin:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 20 2005, 10:35 PM
> *go read the entire topic....and shut the fuck up about it and it'll all go away, he starts these topics(just like this one) and brings the shit on himself.
> [snapback]2753771[/snapback]​*


really though. has this guy even been on here? has he even read all the topics started by his founder? i highly doubt it..........


----------



## TwistedNut86 (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Feb 20 2005, 08:36 PM
> *go to there free web-site and you can see the internet gangsta acting hard  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2753775[/snapback]​*


NO it is not free, thats just the name of it, it cost 30 extra dollars to remove the "freewebs" name from the address so thats just a waste of money. but this summer we are going to remove it so it looks like this: www.twistedfantasylbc.com


----------



## TwistedNut86 (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Feb 20 2005, 08:36 PM
> *oh and all of your parts are custom made?? BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2753778[/snapback]​*


they are, big man post a pic of your bike :uh:


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

so nobody has a pic of there bike???


----------



## TwistedNut86 (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Feb 20 2005, 08:37 PM
> *really though. has this guy even been on here? has he even read all the topics started by his founder? i highly doubt it..........
> [snapback]2753783[/snapback]​*


i been on since dec 04, newbie :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TwistedNut86_@Feb 20 2005, 09:40 PM
> *NO it is not free, thats just the name of it, it cost 30 extra dollars to remove the "freewebs" name from the address so thats just a waste of money. but this summer we are going to remove it so it looks like this: www.twistedfantasylbc.com
> [snapback]2753791[/snapback]​*


yea ok if you say so just like you guys got all custom made parts :uh:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TwistedNut86_@Feb 20 2005, 10:40 PM
> *they are, big man post a pic of your bike  :uh:
> [snapback]2753796[/snapback]​*


dude, i just saw that shit on your free website. those white tires kill it as well........i am big, but like joker said, its getting worked on right now :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwistedNut86_@Feb 20 2005, 10:40 PM
> *NO it is not free, thats just the name of it, it cost 30 extra dollars to remove the "freewebs" name from the address so thats just a waste of money. but this summer we are going to remove it so it looks like this: www.twistedfantasylbc.com
> [snapback]2753791[/snapback]​*


FREE web...dumbass...

and a domain name isn't 30 bucks. your a retard if you pay that much.


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

i feel like im being ignored :tears: :tears:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TwistedNut86_@Feb 20 2005, 09:41 PM
> *i been on since dec 04, newbie  :uh:
> [snapback]2753801[/snapback]​*


damn taht is along time to be getting OWNED :biggrin:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TwistedNut86_@Feb 20 2005, 10:41 PM
> *i been on since dec 04, newbie  :uh:
> [snapback]2753801[/snapback]​*


ooooh, wow. well congradulations!!! want a cookie? or how about i send you some real custom made parts......


----------



## TwistedNut86 (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 20 2005, 08:42 PM
> *FREE web...dumbass...
> 
> and a domain name isn't 30 bucks. your a retard if you pay that much.
> [snapback]2753808[/snapback]​*


yeah im wrong, you know how much we paid :uh: :uh:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOWN CAR92_@Feb 20 2005, 10:43 PM
> *i feel like im being ignored :tears:  :tears:
> [snapback]2753813[/snapback]​*


you are, we'll get back to you soon.......


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOWN CAR92_@Feb 20 2005, 09:43 PM
> *i feel like im being ignored :tears:  :tears:
> [snapback]2753813[/snapback]​*


there bikes are on there free site


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Feb 20 2005, 10:43 PM
> *ooooh, wow. well congradulations!!! want a cookie? or how about i send you some real custom made parts......
> [snapback]2753816[/snapback]​*


they don't need em...check out all these custom...well...let's see..he has a custom uhh..well..err..that steering whe...no...err..the wheels...nahh...fuck i don't see anything custom!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:uh: and you can not say eddie is not still fucking wit us look in his sig making fun of my name fuck that little kid you both need to go get a life or suck a dick or something :uh:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

and the website is free...sorry to burst your bubble on it. but i can sign up for a FREE account right now!! woo hoo!!

http://members.freewebs.com/

"The easiest free website builder in the world
FreeWebs has spent the past 3 years developing the easiest and most powerful website creation system on the net. Now, building and publishing a professional website is as easy as using email... (Read more)

Speed, Stability, & Support
Bringing together the most important qualities of free web hosting, FreeWebs offers an unprecedented web solutions package at an unbeatable price: FREE!


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

I like how the site is gonna be called twistedfantasylbc...everyone is gonna assume it means LBC as in long beach california....another wise move on thier part......I would have to think that twistedfantasy.com would be much better.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 20 2005, 09:45 PM
> *they don't need em...check out all these custom...well...let's see..he has a custom uhh..well..err..that steering whe...no...err..the wheels...nahh...fuck i don't see anything custom!!
> 
> 
> ...


oh the tires are there are the only people with them :biggrin:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 20 2005, 10:45 PM
> *they don't need em...check out all these custom...well...let's see..he has a custom uhh..well..err..that steering whe...no...err..the wheels...nahh...fuck i don't see anything custom!!
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha, yeah, i can order all that shit custom too.....


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 20 2005, 10:47 PM
> *I like how the site is gonna be called twistedfantasylbc...everyone is gonna assume it means LBC as in long beach california....another wise move on thier part......I would have to think that twistedfantasy.com would be much better.
> [snapback]2753839[/snapback]​*


tsk tsk


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Feb 20 2005, 10:47 PM
> *:uh: and you can not say eddie is not still fucking wit us look in his sig making fun of my name fuck that little kid you both need to go get a life or suck a dick or something :uh:
> [snapback]2753837[/snapback]​*



who is eddie


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOWN CAR92_@Feb 20 2005, 10:49 PM
> *who is eddie
> [snapback]2753856[/snapback]​*


2low4show, he started all this ...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOWN CAR92_@Feb 20 2005, 10:49 PM
> *who is eddie
> [snapback]2753856[/snapback]​*


THIS is eddie...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

eddie is the pres of the club and ithe guy that is saling oranges on the corner :biggrin:


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Feb 20 2005, 10:50 PM
> *2low4show, he started all this ...
> [snapback]2753861[/snapback]​*


and every one seems to think hes a bitch, so is that what i should assume???


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOWN CAR92_@Feb 20 2005, 10:51 PM
> *and every one seems to think hes a bitch, so is that what i should assume???
> [snapback]2753870[/snapback]​*


your right on target........


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

ok, i just checked that website, which bike is his???


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOWN CAR92_@Feb 20 2005, 10:53 PM
> *ok, i just checked that website, which bike is his???
> [snapback]2753880[/snapback]​*


LOL, he doesn't have one!!!


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

the one on the bottom....the last name


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOWN CAR92_@Feb 20 2005, 10:53 PM
> *ok, i just checked that website, which bike is his???
> [snapback]2753880[/snapback]​*


eddie doesn't have one... :uh: go figure huh


----------



## TwistedNut86 (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 20 2005, 08:47 PM
> *and the website is free...sorry to burst your bubble on it. but i can sign up for a FREE account right now!! woo hoo!!
> 
> http://members.freewebs.com/
> ...


yeah but stupid we got the one that cost money :uh: anyway im going to the mods so lowjoker77 and his friends can get banned


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TwistedNut86_@Feb 20 2005, 10:54 PM
> *yeah but stupid we got the one that cost money  :uh:  anyway im going to the mods so lowjoker77 and his friends can get banned
> [snapback]2753890[/snapback]​*


ooooh, what a puss...............


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TwistedNut86_@Feb 20 2005, 09:54 PM
> *yeah but stupid we got the one that cost money  :uh:  anyway im going to the mods so lowjoker77 and his friends can get banned
> [snapback]2753890[/snapback]​*



Good luck getting anyone banned...the mods are on our side!!!!! lmfao your only gonna get yourself banned.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwistedNut86_@Feb 20 2005, 10:54 PM
> *yeah but stupid we got the one that cost money  :uh:  anyway im going to the mods so lowjoker77 and his friends can get banned
> [snapback]2753890[/snapback]​*


there is NOT a package that costs money..that's why it's called FREE..i just signed up for one :uh: you think we are THAT dumb? lmfao. sure dude.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOWN CAR92_@Feb 20 2005, 09:51 PM
> *and every one seems to think hes a bitch, so is that what i should assume???
> [snapback]2753870[/snapback]​*


assume what you want but he will talk shit to you one day :biggrin:


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp+Feb 20 2005, 10:53 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



um so which one is it??


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 20 2005, 10:55 PM
> *there is NOT a package that costs money..that's why it's called FREE..i just signed up for one  :uh:  you think we are THAT dumb? lmfao. sure dude.
> [snapback]2753904[/snapback]​*


post it up...........


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Feb 20 2005, 10:56 PM
> *post it up...........
> [snapback]2753909[/snapback]​*


i signed up for it..i'm not about to make a site there, lol. i got my own site.


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOWN CAR92_@Feb 20 2005, 10:55 PM
> *um so which one is it??
> [snapback]2753906[/snapback]​*


the one at the bottom, under eddie machado..........


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

theres nothing on here that will get them banned...its their opinions 2low was swearing and ruinign ever single topic someone made


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOWN CAR92_@Feb 20 2005, 10:55 PM
> *um so which one is it??
> [snapback]2753906[/snapback]​*


that blue bike is his "brother's" allegedly


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TwistedNut86_@Feb 20 2005, 09:54 PM
> *yeah but stupid we got the one that cost money  :uh:  anyway im going to the mods so lowjoker77 and his friends can get banned
> [snapback]2753890[/snapback]​*


due go to the mods they know how we feel thats y eddie has been banned before :biggrin:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 20 2005, 10:56 PM
> *i signed up for it..i'm not about to make a site there, lol. i got my own site.
> [snapback]2753911[/snapback]​*


yah i know, a damn good one at that :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedNut86 (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Feb 20 2005, 08:53 PM
> *LOL, he doesn't have one!!!
> [snapback]2753883[/snapback]​*


yeah he dont have one :uh: ,lol just wait until he posts a pic, your going to feel like shit, anyway like i said the people on hear who talk shit are the people (tru pimp, 1ofaknd,towncar92) who dont have bikes. and the people (lowjoker77 and his club) who are jealous... im out...


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

if he doesnt have a bike , and hes talking all this shit!?!?!?
:nono: :buttkick: :twak:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Feb 20 2005, 10:56 PM
> *the one at the bottom, under eddie machado..........
> [snapback]2753912[/snapback]​*


there's no pic there....because he doesn't have one


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TwistedNut86_@Feb 20 2005, 09:57 PM
> *yeah he dont have one  :uh:  ,lol just wait until he posts a pic, your going to feel like shit, anyway like i said the people on hear who talk shit are the people (tru pimp, 1ofaknd,towncar92) who dont have bikes. and the people (lowjoker77 and his club) who are jealous... im out...
> [snapback]2753919[/snapback]​*


sound like you guys are jealous of us homie :biggrin:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 20 2005, 10:58 PM
> *there's no pic there....because he doesn't have one
> [snapback]2753926[/snapback]​*


i know, hats whats funny :cheesy:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

lol for sure...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Feb 20 2005, 10:59 PM
> *i know, hats whats funny :cheesy:
> [snapback]2753932[/snapback]​*


actually he did post a pic of his mop top ass on A bike..wether it was his or not :dunno:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TwistedNut86_@Feb 20 2005, 10:57 PM
> *yeah he dont have one  :uh:  ,lol just wait until he posts a pic, your going to feel like shit, anyway like i said the people on hear who talk shit are the people (tru pimp, 1ofaknd,towncar92) who dont have bikes. and the people (lowjoker77 and his club) who are jealous... im out...
> [snapback]2753919[/snapback]​*


i doubt ill feel like shit, cause i have no respect for any of you guys now. and for your information, i do have a bike. get your shit right....


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TwistedNut86_@Feb 20 2005, 10:57 PM
> *yeah he dont have one  :uh:  ,lol just wait until he posts a pic, your going to feel like shit, anyway like i said the people on hear who talk shit are the people (tru pimp, 1ofaknd,towncar92) who dont have bikes. and the people (lowjoker77 and his club) who are jealous... im out...
> [snapback]2753919[/snapback]​*



i do have a bike, and i built it many moons ago....talking to you fools is gonna make me clean the dust off that shit and put it together :biggrin: .....real schwinn frame


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 20 2005, 11:00 PM
> *actually he did post a pic of his mop top ass on A bike..wether it was his or not :dunno:
> [snapback]2753935[/snapback]​*


guess he took it off cause "everyone was jealuos of them".....


----------



## TwistedNut86 (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 20 2005, 08:47 PM
> *and the website is free...sorry to burst your bubble on it. but i can sign up for a FREE account right now!! woo hoo!!
> 
> http://members.freewebs.com/
> ...


now the funny part stupid is when you join up, go to premium services :0 now you really feel stupid...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Feb 20 2005, 11:01 PM
> *guess he took it off cause "everyone was jealuos of them".....
> [snapback]2753941[/snapback]​*


i know i was!!! :uh:


----------



## TwistedNut86 (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Feb 20 2005, 09:00 PM
> *i doubt ill feel like shit, cause i have no respect for any of you guys now. and for your information, i do have a bike. get your shit right....
> [snapback]2753936[/snapback]​*


i never seen it OWNED


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

if he doesn have a bike, then he deserves to get clowned


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TwistedNut86_@Feb 20 2005, 11:04 PM
> *now the funny part asshole is when you join up, go to premium services  :0  now you really feel like shit, OWNED...
> [snapback]2753955[/snapback]​*


where?


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TwistedNut86_@Feb 20 2005, 11:05 PM
> *i never seen it OWNED
> [snapback]2753962[/snapback]​*


oh wow, im owned. yippee..... :uh: shut your fuckin dumbass up. damn, if only i wasnt in houston. im getting tired of your shit...........


----------



## TwistedNut86 (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TwistedNut86_@Feb 20 2005, 09:04 PM
> *now the funny part stupid is when you join up, go to premium services  :0  now you really feel like shit,  1ofaknd OWNED...
> [snapback]2753955[/snapback]​*


just stop...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Feb 20 2005, 11:06 PM
> *where?
> [snapback]2753964[/snapback]​*


_Users can upgrade their user status to premium status for less than a dollar a month_


_Users may get rid of the banner ads and the FreeBar at any time by upgrading their account to premium status at any time by signing up for any of our paid services starting at less than $1 per month._

damn...30 bucks a month..i can see where it says that... :uh: 

and yea, i feel real shitty..good thing i got this!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

1ofaknd OWNED you bitch on the free site :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i think freewebs just owned your ass...30 bucks a month my ass


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

and most of those TWISTID FANTASY bikes are way too stock


----------



## TwistedNut86 (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 20 2005, 09:08 PM
> *Users can upgrade their user status to premium status for less than a dollar a month
> Users may get rid of the banner ads and the FreeBar at any time by upgrading their account to premium status at any time by signing up for any of our paid services starting at less than $1 per month.
> 
> ...


LOOK STUPID IT SAYS: 1 YEAR $42.00, JUST OPEN YOUR EYES


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOWN CAR92_@Feb 20 2005, 11:09 PM
> *and most of those TWISTID FANTASY bikes are way too stock
> [snapback]2753985[/snapback]​*


your just jealous....see that dull chrome...it takes time for that custom shiznit homie...don't be hatin'!! :biggrin:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOWN CAR92_@Feb 20 2005, 11:09 PM
> *and most of those TWISTID FANTASY bikes are way too stock
> [snapback]2753985[/snapback]​*


MOST????? all of them are fuckin stock!!!!!


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TOWN CAR92_@Feb 20 2005, 10:09 PM
> *and most of those TWISTID FANTASY bikes are way too stock
> [snapback]2753985[/snapback]​*




No they arent...they are all custom and they are gonna dominate the shows!!!!!! Your just jealous...Hater!




:roflmao:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

lol do any of u care what that other person thinks?  just wonderin..


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrider2NV_@Feb 20 2005, 11:17 PM
> *lol do any of u care what that other person thinks?  just wonderin..
> [snapback]2754034[/snapback]​*



hey i think thats me :wave:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

what other person????? so how bout we stop bumpin this so it can finally end eh?


----------



## TwistedNut86 (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Feb 20 2005, 09:10 PM
> *MOST????? all of them are fuckin stock!!!!!
> [snapback]2753996[/snapback]​*


if you think that,then you dont know anything about lowrider bikes...


----------



## TwistedNut86 (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TwistedNut86_@Feb 20 2005, 09:10 PM
> *LOOK STUPID IT SAYS: 1 YEAR $42.00, JUST OPEN YOUR EYES
> [snapback]2753990[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## TwistedNut86 (Dec 7, 2004)

ANYWAY LETS JUST ALL STOP AND TALK ABOUT BIKES AND MODELS


----------



## LOWexpectations232 (Jan 7, 2005)

so what trash is being spit here?


----------



## TwistedNut86 (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWexpectations232_@Feb 21 2005, 10:30 AM
> *so what trash is being spit here?
> [snapback]2755890[/snapback]​*


the trash talker was 2low4show, now its your "club" members talking all of the shit.. yeah they are a well respected club :uh:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Chino G_@Feb 19 2005, 10:35 AM
> *this crazy mother fucker!!!! I wasnt going to say shit, but you trippin now. if you cant see that this vato gets respect then youre just a hater, a blind one at that. you need to chill on all the lame shit and and work on your bike. james bike is tight but thats about it. as far as your club goes, you nned to do more thaten those car wash shows. they cool and all but come on now. you always trippin on fools cuuz you know you wont see anyone in the car wash shows. probably sweep them all time cuzz no one else goes to them. you need to sit back and do what you say youre going to do like not talk shit. we all know that vale verga ali aint never going to be shit in the lowriding world, but you reppin u.s.a and you make raza out this way look lame. so sit down and stop your shit already.
> [snapback]2747688[/snapback]​*



how am i trippin this fool deserves the shit he is getting pm me man well talk


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TwistedNut86_@Feb 21 2005, 11:15 AM
> *ANYWAY LETS JUST ALL STOP AND TALK ABOUT BIKES AND MODELS
> [snapback]2755834[/snapback]​*


now you got OWNED now you want to talk and hug and shit fuck that and fuck you and eddie we will be ok with out your jealous ass bitch :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TwistedNut86_@Feb 21 2005, 11:33 AM
> *the trash talker was 2low4show, now its your "club" members talking all of the shit.. yeah they are a well respected club  :uh:
> [snapback]2755902[/snapback]​*


dude we are do respect on this site and on the street thats why everone backs us up i backk all my members 150% so if twisted got shit with one you guys got shit with all of us so like is said before your ****** ass club started this shit we are finishing this shit if you push us we push back bitch's so go fuck your self and eddie :uh:


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

just so all you guys know, and this is coming from someone who isnt in a car club........

all you guys talking shit make your club name look HORRIBLE!!!

you might wanna think about it


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TwistedNut86_@Feb 21 2005, 09:33 AM
> *the trash talker was 2low4show, now its your "club" members talking all of the shit.. yeah they are a well respected club  :uh:
> [snapback]2755902[/snapback]​*


Hey guy if you were smart I would just drop the whole twisted fantasy bike club...It has a bad name and if you want respect from your fellow lowrider people then you best do what right and drop that fuckt up club with an asshole president start your own club or join a better one it will be for the best if you don't want to listen then fuck you and you club forever you will never get any respect from us here and remember we go to the shows also


----------



## LOWexpectations232 (Jan 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOWN CAR92_@Feb 21 2005, 02:33 PM
> *just so all you guys know, and this is coming from someone who isnt in a car club........
> 
> all you guys talking shit make your club name look HORRIBLE!!!
> ...


i no im so confused i want tojoin a club but its not a matter of which one is better its which one is worse :dunno:


----------



## TwistedNut86 (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollinDeepSJ_@Feb 21 2005, 11:37 AM
> *Hey guy if you were smart I would just drop the whole twisted fantasy bike club...It has a bad name and if you want respect from your fellow lowrider people then you best do what right and drop that fuckt up club with an asshole president start your own club or join a better one it will be for the best if you don't want to listen then fuck you and you club forever you will never get any respect from us here and remember we go to the shows also
> [snapback]2756174[/snapback]​*


nope im down with TWISTED FANTASY B.C. there is no need to disrespect..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOWN CAR92_@Feb 21 2005, 12:33 PM
> *just so all you guys know, and this is coming from someone who isnt in a car club........
> 
> all you guys talking shit make your club name look HORRIBLE!!!
> ...


if i run you down day in day out and make topics saying that your club is gay and put it in there what would you do :uh: just tell me what you would do i can only let so much go


----------



## TwistedNut86 (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWexpectations232_@Feb 21 2005, 11:37 AM
> *i no im so confused i want tojoin a club but its not a matter of which one is better its which one is worse :dunno:
> [snapback]2756180[/snapback]​*


just look what lowjoker77 says :uh:


----------



## LOWexpectations232 (Jan 7, 2005)

i still dont no


----------



## LOWexpectations232 (Jan 7, 2005)

this still is all computer talk


----------



## TwistedNut86 (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWexpectations232_@Feb 21 2005, 11:41 AM
> *this still is all computer talk
> [snapback]2756197[/snapback]​*


exactly what i said, you wont even meet ya members they are in indiana, we are much closer to you then them. also we have so much to offer.  but its up to you..


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

you guys need to chill, you should be cool with each other for the fact you all like the same thing.....LOWRIDER BIKES :biggrin: fuck the "whos club is better "shit


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWexpectations232_@Feb 21 2005, 01:40 PM
> *i still dont no
> [snapback]2756194[/snapback]​*


i believe ther is a topic for you in OFF TOPIC "LAYITLOW grammar"


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOWN CAR92_@Feb 21 2005, 01:43 PM
> *you guys need to chill, you should be cool with each other for the fact you all like the same thing.....LOWRIDER BIKES :biggrin:  fuck the "whos  club is better "shit
> [snapback]2756206[/snapback]​*


tell that to eddie............


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TwistedNut86_@Feb 21 2005, 12:43 PM
> *exactly what i said, you wont even meet ya members they are in indiana, we are much closer to you then them. also we have so much to offer.    but its up to you..
> [snapback]2756205[/snapback]​*


dude we are all over the usa homie till you know what is going on don't talk shit :uh: like i said alway putting my name in your mouth :angry:


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TwistedNut86_@Feb 21 2005, 12:04 PM
> *if you think that,then you dont know anything about lowrider bikes...
> [snapback]2755796[/snapback]​*


wow, you're right, i dont know jack about lowriders. dude, just stop bumping this shit and end it. get it through your thick skull that nobody likes your President Eddie because of the shit he talks. he gives yu guys a bad name..


----------



## TwistedNut86 (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Feb 21 2005, 11:46 AM
> *wow, you're right, i dont know jack about lowriders. dude, just stop bumping this shit and end it. get it through your thick skull that nobody likes your President Eddie because of the shit he talks. he gives yu guys a bad name..
> [snapback]2756218[/snapback]​*


no he dosnt..


----------



## LOWexpectations232 (Jan 7, 2005)

i think u guys should juss call it truce..... stop it all now


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TOWN CAR92_@Feb 21 2005, 12:43 PM
> *you guys need to chill, you should be cool with each other for the fact you all like the same thing.....LOWRIDER BIKES :biggrin:  fuck the "whos  club is better "shit
> [snapback]2756206[/snapback]​*


this does not have shit to do with my club it has to do with eddie talking shit about ever bike i post of my and my boys then he started shit about my club :uh:


----------



## TwistedNut86 (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWexpectations232_@Feb 21 2005, 11:49 AM
> *i think u guys should juss call it truce..... stop it all now
> [snapback]2756236[/snapback]​*


we dont want no trouble, they dont want to stop it..


----------



## TwistedNut86 (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Feb 21 2005, 11:51 AM
> *this does not have shit to do with my club it has to  do with eddie talking shit about ever bike i post of my and my boys then he started shit about my club  :uh:
> [snapback]2756250[/snapback]​*


^^ see what i mean ? they dont want to stop ^^


----------



## RollinDeepSJ (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TwistedNut86_@Feb 21 2005, 10:48 AM
> *no he dosnt..
> [snapback]2756228[/snapback]​*


You will find out when you are older that he is holding you guys back and by then it will be late for you sorry to see you go down the wrong path but it's your decision to go down with a sinking ship good luck


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TwistedNut86_@Feb 21 2005, 12:52 PM
> *^^ see what i mean ? they dont want to stop ^^
> [snapback]2756260[/snapback]​*


here keep my name and my clubs name out of your mouth and tell eddie to take that shit out of his sig and i will be done


----------



## TwistedNut86 (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Feb 21 2005, 11:54 AM
> *here keep my name and my clubs name out of your mouth and tell eddie to take that shit out of his sig and i will be done
> [snapback]2756282[/snapback]​*


ok but you also have to keep our club name out of your mouth and tell ya boys that also.


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

:uh: this shit shouldnt be at the top..... TWISTED FANTASY :thumbsdown:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

my boys can do what ever they want tell me something what are we soupposed to do when eddie start's talking shit about then or me or my club :uh:


----------



## TwistedNut86 (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Feb 21 2005, 11:58 AM
> *my boys can do what ever they want tell me something what are we soupposed to do when eddie start's talking shit about then or me or my club  :uh:
> [snapback]2756305[/snapback]​*


LISTIN HE IS NOT GOING TO START ANYMORE, HE IS BANNED...... just tell ya boys to stop, so we can get back to bikes and models..


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TwistedNut86_@Feb 21 2005, 12:00 PM
> *LISTIN HE IS NOT GOING TO START ANYMORE, HE IS BANNED...... just tell ya boys to stop, so we can get back to bikes and models..
> [snapback]2756324[/snapback]​*


you arent even involved in bikes and models, you just came on here to talk shit.


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TwistedNut86_@Feb 21 2005, 02:00 PM
> *LISTIN HE IS NOT GOING TO START ANYMORE, HE IS BANNED...... just tell ya boys to stop, so we can get back to bikes and models..
> [snapback]2756324[/snapback]​*


boys? just cause he stopped dont mean im gonna stop. especially after all that shit you talked, fuck that!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TwistedNut86_@Feb 21 2005, 12:55 PM
> *ok but you also have to keep our club name out of your mouth and tell ya boys that also.
> [snapback]2756288[/snapback]​*


man you just dont know none ever had a problem with you but you prez eddie made shit bad for you your club you never know might have been able to have gone to the top with the likes of these other clubs but know you will never know because your prez caused so much shit by hating on everyone here for no fuckin reason no one ever had a problem with you or the rest of your club just eddie but you have to understand that as long as you have anything to do with this bitch it will be bad for the rest of you and one day you will see that hopefully soon but unfortunatly the hard way :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tru_pimp_@Feb 21 2005, 01:03 PM
> *boys? just cause he stopped dont mean im gonna stop. especially after  all that shit you talked, fuck that!!
> [snapback]2756349[/snapback]​*


that is what i have been saying


----------



## LOWexpectations232 (Jan 7, 2005)

u guys make my pm floder full


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

the problem i (dunno about the rest of us) have isn't with the club..it's with dirty eddie. I only reply to the shit he states, you don't see me with 100 topics about how great i am...or how nice my ass looks, or any other stupid bullshit.

either way, eddie is still gettin clowned, club or no club. and it'll be like that until he leaves. (like he says he's doing every week)


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

:thumbsup: well put 1ofaknd


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

hes a fucking racist... that shit he PM'ed lowjoker wasnt funny. oh and when i told him my mother was dead he went and tried to clown all about that :uh: fucking puto.


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 'ray_@Feb 21 2005, 04:42 PM
> *hes a fucking racist... that shit he PM'ed lowjoker wasnt funny. oh and when i told him my mother was dead he went and tried to clown all about that :uh: fucking puto.
> [snapback]2757172[/snapback]​*


who???


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOWN CAR92_@Feb 21 2005, 02:48 PM
> *who???
> [snapback]2757224[/snapback]​*


twisted eddie


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

here is the pm and i start it :uh: 
QUOTE
its so sad that you are jealous of me and my club, but dont worry cracker, we are going to dominate the show next year, so fuck you and all of your pussy ass club, you stupid white piece of shit, fucking hick, you probably smell like ya moms pussy, blow a dick you overgrown cocksucker. your bike sucks, your gay store bought parts suck, your really gay club sucks, actaully you dont even have a club its a bunch of gay crackers with nasty ass bikes, who call themselves a club. you just an internet club,lol str8 gay b.c.


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

he sounds mature :uh:


----------



## 'ray (Feb 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Feb 21 2005, 02:51 PM
> *overgrown cocksucker
> [snapback]2757236[/snapback]​*


i'm sure i called him that!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 'ray_@Feb 21 2005, 03:52 PM
> *i'm sure i called him that!!
> [snapback]2757249[/snapback]​*



lmao


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 21 2005, 03:28 PM
> *the problem i (dunno about the rest of us) have isn't with the club..it's with dirty eddie.  I only reply to the shit he states, you don't see me with 100 topics about how great i am...or how nice my ass looks, or any other stupid bullshit.
> 
> either way, eddie is still gettin clowned, club or no club. and it'll be like that until he leaves. (like he says he's doing every week)
> [snapback]2757069[/snapback]​*



hey when he gets done mowing your lawn send him to my house i got some weeds for him to pull aswell :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i also would like to plant my foot in his ass and see how well it grows


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 21 2005, 05:21 PM
> *hey when he gets done mowing your lawn send him to my house i got some weeds for him to pull aswell :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i also would like to plant my foot in his ass and see how well it grows
> [snapback]2757377[/snapback]​*


your foot won't fit...too many oranges up there! :roflmao:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 21 2005, 04:22 PM
> *your foot won't fit...too many oranges up there!  :roflmao:
> [snapback]2757380[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :burn: your just jealous!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## TWISM (Jan 7, 2005)

This is some funny shit man , I laugh everytime I come on here .


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 21 2005, 04:21 PM
> *hey when he gets done mowing your lawn send him to my house i got some weeds for him to pull aswell :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i also would like to plant my foot in his ass and see how well it grows
> [snapback]2757377[/snapback]​*


lmao this shit is funny :biggrin:


----------



## BONES (Jan 5, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TwistedNut86 (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Feb 21 2005, 02:51 PM
> *here is the  pm and i start it  :uh:
> QUOTE
> its so sad that you are jealous of me and my club, but dont worry cracker, we are going to dominate the show next year, so fuck you and all of your pussy ass club, you stupid white piece of shit, fucking hick, you probably smell like ya moms pussy, blow a dick you overgrown cocksucker. your bike sucks, your gay store bought parts suck, your really gay club sucks, actaully you dont even have a club its a bunch of gay crackers with nasty ass bikes, who call themselves a club. you just an internet club,lol str8 gay b.c.
> [snapback]2757236[/snapback]​*


 :uh: dont bring that up he sent it to you last week, just stop the shit talking already :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

he sent it to just teh other day :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

he sent it to me yesterday :biggrin: and i was just showing the pm that ray was talking about :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedNut86 (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Feb 21 2005, 05:25 PM
> *he sent it to me yesterday :biggrin: and i was just showing the pm that ray was talking about :biggrin:
> [snapback]2757811[/snapback]​*


thats a lie, he didnt send it to you yesterday, because he wasnt home yesterday. :uh: you dont need to lie....


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Feb 20 2005, 06:14 PM
> *i think it is funny if we are so gay why you got us in my sig and look what eddie just pm me lmao
> [snapback]2752661[/snapback]​*


obviously he was home fool! go check the first post on page 21


----------



## TwistedNut86 (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Feb 21 2005, 05:28 PM
> *obviously he was home fool! go check the first post on page 21
> [snapback]2757828[/snapback]​*


umm NO he was not home, his bro was... :uh: :uh:


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TwistedNut86_@Feb 21 2005, 08:30 PM
> *umm NO he was not home, his bro was... :uh:  :uh:
> [snapback]2757832[/snapback]​*


well sorfuckinry i should know who was at his house shouldn't i?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TwistedNut86_@Feb 21 2005, 06:26 PM
> *thats a lie, he didnt send it to you yesterday, because he wasnt home yesterday. :uh:  you dont need to lie....
> [snapback]2757817[/snapback]​*


go back and check homie he snt that to me right after 1ofaknd made taht pic so fuck you lie see you are starting shit just like i said :angry:


----------



## TwistedNut86 (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowjoker77_@Feb 21 2005, 05:31 PM
> *go back and check homie he snt that to me right after 1ofaknd made taht pic so fuck you lie see you are starting shit just like i said  :angry:
> [snapback]2757838[/snapback]​*


HE WAS NOT HOME YESTERDAY, HE SENT THAT A FEW DAYS AGO (LAST WEEK) ANYWAY OK YOU LIKE TO START SHIT, NO PROBLEM


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TwistedNut86_@Feb 21 2005, 08:33 PM
> *HE WAS NOT HOME YESTERDAY, HE SENT THAT A FEW DAYS AGO (LAST WEEK) ANYWAY OK YOU LIKE TO START SHIT, NO PROBLEM
> [snapback]2757845[/snapback]​*


how do you know all this? does dirty eddie tell you when he sends pms?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TwistedNut86_@Feb 21 2005, 06:33 PM
> *HE WAS NOT HOME YESTERDAY, HE SENT THAT A FEW DAYS AGO (LAST WEEK) ANYWAY OK YOU LIKE TO START SHIT, NO PROBLEM
> [snapback]2757845[/snapback]​*


i am not the one that called you out you called me out got back to page 19 or so and you can see when he sent it you fucking lie cause i posted it right after he sent it and how was he talking shit yesterday :uh: OWN just like eddie :angry:


----------



## TwistedNut86 (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Feb 21 2005, 05:34 PM
> *how do you know all this? does dirty eddie tell you when he sends pms?
> [snapback]2757852[/snapback]​*


no frog but he tells me when he wont be home :uh:


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TwistedNut86_@Feb 21 2005, 08:36 PM
> *no frog but he tells me when he wont be home  :uh:
> [snapback]2757866[/snapback]​*


ok big bird but maybe he was home in the morning or at night?


----------



## TwistedNut86 (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Feb 21 2005, 05:39 PM
> *ok big bird but maybe he was home in the morning or at night?
> [snapback]2757884[/snapback]​*


he stayed our his aunts house until the next day, smart guy :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yo see i was letting it all drop and here you go starting shit that whole club is shit talker just like dirty eddie :uh:


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TwistedNut86_@Feb 21 2005, 08:40 PM
> *he stayed our his aunts house until the next day, smart guy  :uh:
> [snapback]2757894[/snapback]​*


maybe his aunt has a computer dumbass


----------



## TwistedNut86 (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Feb 21 2005, 05:41 PM
> *maybe his aunt has a computer dumbass
> [snapback]2757902[/snapback]​*


no she dont, smart guy, i asked him that before he left, so we can talk on aim/aol :uh:


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

lots of excuses eh


----------



## TwistedNut86 (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by I-beam_@Feb 21 2005, 05:46 PM
> *lots of excuses eh
> [snapback]2757930[/snapback]​*


lot of times you got owned eh


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

I haven't been owned once, shouldn't you be checking up on eddie make sure you know where hes gonna be tommorow


----------

